# St Barts IVFers: Part 47



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*Happy Chatting Ladies
*      
          ​


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Morning Ladies   

I wondered why I couldn't reply to the other page!!  

The wedding is on Kittens birthday so it's in the week which means I can still go to the party! YAY!  

Stephyandmatt glad to see you're taking things slowly, has it really sunk in yet?  

Lisa Glad to see things can now move in the right direction.  

Star how's you?

How is everyone else?  I can't remember all names and I can't scroll back as you're all on a different page!

Love and   and   to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning Girls

Whoo hoo Cassie glad you can come , my flippin wings have only arrived next day delivery    they are massive and sooooooooooo cool   

No News yet peeps


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

bookmarking


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Kitten I bet you'll be the tallest person there!  

Suzi How are you?  Still overjoyed I hope.  I bet you're blooming nicely.  

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

That would be the first    I am only 4 ft 10


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

bookmarking xx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Kitten we can be small together then.   I am 5ft 1 and 3/4 tall!  

We may be short in height but tall in many other ways.    Here's to small people!  

I wonder how jess4zac is doing.  She must be fed up by now.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

She might of poped bubba now    

I have come to turms with being short now it only took 29+1 yrs


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

book markin girlys and im a fellow shorty    xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi all girls, thanks for the good luck, off in a mo will update on train home  x


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh...I'm feeling a bit left out...I'm a bit of a tall one at 5' 8"   

Star - hope your fu goes well.

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all doing ok

Tatti.....x


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks tatti, I'm on the train now 

and I'm an inbetweener! I'm 5"4 and a half!  x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Its ok just kneel down Tatti


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

well i am an inbetweenie too at 5'5 

not long now star u left very early lol

lisa
xxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi everyone. Had our nuchal scan today. Everything looks fine - just waiting for blood results. Baby looking perfect and measuring 6cm. He/She was sleeping at first so we had to wake him/her up to get a nice profile pic. Got a lovely one with her/his hand over their face. Lovely.

I've put on 2kg so far. Presume this is normal considering all the drugs that have gone in my body etc. Hope everyone else is well. Back to work Thursday    booooo. Back to reality.

I'm a short-ass too!! 5ft 1!!!     

Love Bellini xxx


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Just bookmarking....


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies   

Your comments make me laugh!  

Kitten's right about kneeling down it's either that or we need boxes or step ladders!  

Bellini sounds like you're getting on OK.  

Lisa I should think your relieved. so does that mean you can have wash now?  

Star How did it go?  

Tatti we might have to chop your legs off either that or give us stilts!   

Hello to everyone else I haven't mentioned.   

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I tried on my wings    massive lol


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

cASSIE, I DON TKNOW AF SEAMS TO HAVE STOPPED  NO NO IDEA I GUESS SEE HOW IT GOES.

KITTEN U WILL HAVE TO SHOW SOME PICS 


BELINI GLAD ALL WENT WELL 

TODAY I AM JUST SO FED UP AGAIN, NOT JUST BECAUSE OF AF BUT OTHER REASONS 

LISA
XXX


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Me to, tonight I will be saying good bye for the last time to our familey dog Max    he is old and has had 2 strokes can berley walk and has become incontanant and weak.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

awwww kitten that is so sad huni   ur post made me    as i had to say bye to my old dog 2 yrs ago n and its still in my mind like it was yesterday i miss him soooo much and still    to this day about him.  i held him in my arms when he went and took his last breath but the only good thing i can say is at least they wont b in no more pain and that they have had the best life, tell him to find brandy    he will take care of him. think of it as a see u again rather then a good bye i will b thinkin of u hun    xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks hon I will, think I just put my foot in it asked my sister if she was going to say good bye and she new nothing about it


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

awwww  im sure u didnt hun she was gonna find out anyways r u goin wiv him or are u sayin c ya later at home.  it is such a sad time i love my animals like they r my kids and it brakes my heart.
i feel so sad bout max and i dont even no him    to u and max xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Kitten that's so sad.    I'll be thinking of you.   Stephy that's also sad for you too.   

Lisa why you so peeved?  

Sezy how did phone call go?  

Love n    to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

At home as I will      , She is ok few


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi,

We got 4 embies - going for3 day transfer on THursday.  Not feeling hopeful I'm afraid....


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hi ladies,

cassie long story why i am peed but to try and cut it short, my younger sister got married on valentins day, i had ivf with my ec on the friday, she got arried the day after. i was in so much ain i didnt go to her wedding. so now she has cut her self off from me.  deleted me from **, it was her little girls bday i sent a card and money, she lives in chelsford. she sent a text my my others halfs phone, "thx for the card" thats it.

star how did it go

sezy 4 is good hun 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

What a complete selfish moo she is


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Kitten u can say that again, nothing i can do about it, things wil be alittle tence at this wedding next weekend. Its so sad about max, i remember that only too well with my dog candy. we have these pets but its so sad when they have t leave us.   

sezy why ar eu not hopeful, 4 is good, i had 4 and had 2 good ones put back and got a bfp.

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi all.

Kitten sorry to hear about your doggy   

Well I will be having a natural FET about beginning of July as I need to have blood test day 21 adn AF is due any day, so after that day 21 test I then have to call them on the next day 1 of cycle and then do ovulation stick/scan and hopefully if all ok with thawed embies I go in a couple of days after my LH surge for ET so I worked it out around July if I get my AF soon 

So I have a good few weeks to get some of this weight off! Weight watchers tonight! Argh!


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Star that is great, thought  u would need a blood test but didnt expect it to be cd21. and its good u can do a natural FET too.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Sorry I haven't replied before now I needed calming down after reading your post Lisa.  I can understand your sister being upset that you couldn't go but I also feel that she has taken things too far.    She has no idea what it feels like to have EC done and how well you recover afterwards.   If it would have been me my family would have done everything to stop me going.  

Sezy that's a good number I'm sure you'll be fine.    Please remain positive as it is not over until the fat lady sings!      

Star that sounds great.   now all you need is some positive vibes for your new job tomorrow.     
Love n   n   n   n   to all Cassie X


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks cassie hun. Im so so nevous, just silly, but suppose where I havent worked for a while x


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Star you'll be fine. Let us know how you get on tomorrow.     

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi cassie, my problem is none of my fmily knows when and that we are doing ivf.  and even if they did they would not understand. there was big disagreement when i was pg with jesse. i am sure my family think i a too old to have kids now and i am pretty sure they dont care that i lost jesse either. well since i losy her i have only seen 1 of y sisters 2 times and the other 4 times.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Lisa   

Excuse me for asking, but how old are you?  You can't be too old as you'd be refused TX in this country!  

I now get it, that must be very difficult for you as none of them know and how dare they ignore the fact you had Jesse.  

When you have a positive outcome and a little sibling for your angel Jesse they'll then come running.  I think you're very brave going it with only your DP support and of course those of us on FF.  

Once your dream comes true then you'll be able to explain properly to them all and then they'll feel very guilty for treating you like this and understand a little and it'll be you who has to forgive them.  

Love and lots of   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

awww Cassie thx hun. i am 39, but what they dont realise we have been ttc for 10 years. i a not like my sister have sex once and get pg. she wsa with her fella for 5 weeks and she fell right away. so unfair.

I just hope and pray we are lucky enough to have a little baby to hold in our arms. i know once af starts properly i will get my   head on. and no one or nothing will put me down. i owe it to our little ones 

 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Lisa   

I know the feeling of ttc for a very long time.  We've been at it for 13 years not far off 14 years but only 6 coming up 7 worth of TX.  

I also know the feeling of my brothers all getting their spouses pg by blinking especially my youngest brother their children are 1 year and 10 days apart.  

Lisa you will have a little one or two to hold in your arms.  You need to stay positive and I agree it's easier said than done sometimes.     

Love n   n   n   n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps

Jess    I feel so angry at your family    how dear they 

Hi Cassie hon , my wings I have to go sideways though door   

I said see you later to max yesterday


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Morning ladies,

CAssie you have been ttc a long time too. I so hope this next cycle works for you u certianly deserve it.

I got an email back from leona today i cant get y schedual untill after the sailine wash. so i will have to it it done next week an then go back to collect it as there no one about and blood place is closed at 5.30 great rather do it before. typical, barts never do things simple.

af is here 100% now, started last night so i will carry on counting yesterday as cd1. so i a guessing i will start to dr now 13th of june, with baseline now 29th of june. and ec around 12th and ET on my little babie Jesse's birthday 15th of july.  i dont know if that is a good thing or bad.

how is everyone today?  ?

Kitten thanks for the   and the   but i am so   because max is waiting for at some time. hope ur ok   



lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

No they never do anything simple I am still waiting to see if I have to have blood test or just start again mind you I only emailed the results monday    should give them a chance


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

morning girlys

kitten i hope ur ok    i was thinkin bout max all night    he is now in a better place   

jesse glad to see af is well and truely hear   

star i hope ur 1st day is goin well hun xx

and cassie i hope ur well and doin ok 

and hey to everyone else    xx

well i had a very bad night last night i had pains and then my ribs started to kill me with a really bad ache that i couldnt get comfy for hours but must of in the end but wow it didnt feel to good so im now worried bout my scan i need loads of                xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Kitten, when i faxed them a letter it took them 3 weeks to get sorted as the doctor needs to look at it and decide, hope u get it sorted faster then that.

stephy welcome to the worries of being pg, u will have so many new aches and pains, and u will hurt in places u didnt think possible lol. i am sure everythng is fine hun. ur body will change so much, in a way it has this little alien in there, its nt used to having anything there 

Star god luck today hun, hope it goes really well 

Cassie u still a sleep

Jools how u getting on?

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Jess I wont be to impatiant then   

Stephy the worst thing is waiting for the text to tell us if he is gone


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hmmmm Leona just emailed me, because i was asking about my schedual, i have to have this saline sonogram done to ake sure there is nothing wrong not just as a precortion, so now its if they find anything i cant start TX. i had a aqua scan done before first tx and they thought i had a polyp so had to have a shteroscopy which came back clear. 

to me this is another thing to delay tx. oh well i bet i wont start dr in june,


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Me neither probably

Max has gone being cremated in cambridge everyone is in


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

kitten im so sorry hun i hope ur ok


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

Hi Ladies

I am due to start my third cycle of ICSI, but first go at Barts and 1st go for nearly 4 years.
Can I please ask a few questions to refresh my memory.

Next AF should be around 2nd June I then need to go for a blood test at Southend Hosp day 2 - 3 results sent to Barts.
Barts then call us in for information day the week after and to collect drugs.

Will I start drugs then and when would EC be roughly?  I'll be mid cycle by time I go up.  Sorry if I seem dense but its been 4 years and SOOOOOOOO much has happened in that time.

Also one final question ~ has anyone else had Fallpian tubes removed and then gone on the get a BFP?

Thanks

Lins
xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello hon you should start straight away if thats what they have told you but do you no what schedule your on if l/pro then I would say ec 4 weeks time if s/pro then two weeks from start


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi lins,

when i first started, i got the call and the closest wednesday i  wsa invited in for info session. i was on cd18 at that ti, i collected my drugs and got my schedual at the same time i started dr 3 days later. it varied between people depends when ur cd21 is. or if ur lp or sp. if your doing LP then u dr for a min of of 14 days then the following tuesday is basline scans, they only do baselines scans on atuesday, so if u start dr on a wednesday or after u will do 2 full weks plus how mny days untill the following tuesday, iukwim. stilling is 2 weeks so ur looking at 4 to 5 weeks if ur on lp. 

dont mean to be too confusing.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

lol    I understood it


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Afternoon Ladies   

I have finally got my bum out of bed!  Although I do have an excuse as I was working last night!  

Kitten lots of     I hope  you start to think about lovely memories soon.  

Hi Lisa I'm finally up!!   We still maybe cycle buddies I'm sure Wash will go without a hitch.  

Hi Stephy I'm sure everything's fine. Please try to stay positive.     

Welcome Lins.   all TX depends on if you start on day 21 or day 2 I've had both done and the day 21 cycle gave me a BFP.

Ladies We will be pg or stay pg Positive energy please!                                 

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't belive it some man came into shop and was walking around and picked up a few bits and claimed that his dad had brought them and had doubled up so he was told by a member off staff that he could have a refund with out receipt so I asked all staff and no one spoke to this man about the items so we said he could have a credit not , he was not happy so he got high rate my new boss came out and told him the same he raised his voise then said I will leave them here and get my father to ring you, what plank leaves there items behind if you have already brought them    so I was right in thinking he is a    and tried to con me out of £40.


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Kitten that aint good  what shop do u work and what town

Cassie welcome to the world hun,....... only jokking i know ur on nights 


is this week going slow or is it me?

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Its slooooooow   

I work in a art shop can you belive it tho I mean I no I am small and look like a    lol but please I am not a


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies   

I don't want this week to go too quick except for when I'm working!  Last night felt like a slow night I had no-one to talk to and the children kept getting up and being pains!   

It needs to go slow during the day so I can finish that cross stitch!  

Well spotted Kitten!  What a moron he is!  

Love n    to all Cassie X


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2010)

Morning Ladies

Thansk for your replies, I noramlly do a LP so I imagine the same this time, I'll just have to try and be patient, not at easy thing for me.

thanks again, better go and some work now.

Big hugs

Lindsey
x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey just wanted to pop on and say good morning and i hope ur all havin great days, im at home lazyin still as i havent worked since ec so im queen of lazy now    but i think it may of helped muffin hang on in there    anyways im so excited bout 2morrow BLACK EYED PEAS and CHERYL COLE  here i come hehe xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning Stephy

I plan to do nowt next time    I walked around and acted normal and I was in a lot off pain so I will be queen of lazy as well


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Morning all.....I'm hoping to be the queen of all queens of laziness when my time comes, as hoping to take some sort of sabbatical from work to give it the best chance possible.  They may not let me, as haven't asked yet, but if not, I may just jack it in.  A bubba is far more important to me.

Stephy - I'm well jealous of you going to Black Eyed Peas and especially seeing Cheryl....hope you have a fab time!!

Tatti.....x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I no I would like to see them to   , well I have a party to organise


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

I gotta feeling.......woo hooo....._tomorrow _nights gonna be a good, good niiiggghhhtt....la..la..la....


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

He he last night was a good night I got seduced by DH


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

lol u girly are funny, tomorrow night i will have a good night a good good night    we got good seats to which are right by the front but to the side so i should get some fab piccys    god im so excited xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am just excited about dressing up as a fairy


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Kitten, did you dress up as a fairy last night


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

No I tried on my birthday suit


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey ladies, sorry I've been a bit quiet - been waiting for me ET, which was today!

Well........................I AM PUPO!!!!! We had 2 beautiful (that was the embryologists description!) embies put back, both grade 1, 1 x 8 cell and 1 x 6 cell. We did have the option of putting another grade 2 embie put back too, but after a lot of humming and harring, we took the advice of the consultant, Mr Al-Shawaf, who was doing the transfer and just went for the two top grade ones: he said the risk of triplets and any complications was too great, but that it was up to us: after we made the decision, he said that he thought we have made the right choice - so I'm happy with that. They only freeze grade 1's, so no fosties - the 4th embie was a slow little grade 3, 3 cell. The transfer went very smoothly - Mr Al-Shawaf actually teaches others to doit and has been around since the very first IVF's were done, so we were in great hands - I didn't feel a thing. I did weep with joy, especially when the embryologist told us that we 2 x top grade embies; and plus, its a very beautiful and emotional moment when they are put back...DH was holding my hand and it was lovely









So now in the 2ww mental asylum  Wish me luck!!!!

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Ah Sezy congrats hon    yes my DH held my hand at the end of the day thats your baby goning back in there


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Congrats Sezy. xxxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Sezy - congratulations hunny. Enjoy and REST UP xxx


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

Sezy
That post has brought tears to my eyes in fact they are now rolling down my cheeks.  It is such an emotional time.  Feet up now girl and REST REST REST REST REST.

Keeping everything crossed for you and your embies safe on board the mother ship.

Lins
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Morning Ladies   

How is everyone today?  

Sezy I knew you'd be fine when it came to ET. Well done and as the other ladies say feet up and let everyone else do all the hard work!  Your hard work is to keep your little ones safe and sound.  

Star How did your first few days at new job go?  

Stephy I know you'll enjoy yourself at concert.  I'm not envious really!   

Kitten you made me giggle when I read about your suit!   Can't wait to see outfit next Sat.  

Lins  Keep positive.   

Hello and   to everyone else that I've missed!  

Everyone keep positive.          

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning Cassie   

I am going to wear my birthday suit    na I am going as a fairy, what cha gonna wear   

Hi everyone


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

morning all, hope everyone is ok.

sezy well done on ET sounds perfect. hope the 2ww passes fast an ends with a nice bfp 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Jess


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

i just want to start now come on AF don't be late this month.
Hurry up AF hurry up.  I've got everything crossed but still quite nervous I hate waiting
xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am getting frustrated now I just want to start


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the good wishes ladies!

I'm only on day one but already going   !!!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Kitten   how r u?

lins i know only too well, my af wsa 6 days late, i should start dr on the 13 but see what happens when i have this sis on tuesday.

sezy, this will be on of the slowest 2 weeks, i think the 2 weeks after will be slower lol, make sure ur drinking plenty 

cassie  

how u doing stephy

 to everyone else hope all is ok.

afm, nothing to report lol

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am good nothing to report eaither


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Ladies, hope you're all ok today.

Star - how is the new job?
Lins, Kitten and Lisa - hope you get to start soon   
Sezy - Congratulations - hope the wait goes quickly for you   
Cassie - how are you today?  nearly finished the cross stitch?
Stephy - hope the wait is going quick for you - bet you're excited about tonight  

Quick question,  Is anyone taking loads of supplements?  all I'm taking at the mo is Pregnacare Conception, and EPO (before ovulation).  Just read the advice from AngelBumps and was wondering whether I should purchase a trolley load


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

You'd think I'd be used to the 2ww by now, seeing as this is my 3rd!!  But it doesn't get any easier!

Oh well, only 13 more sleeps til test day!!!


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies   

Tatti  I only take pregnacare original as it's for before conception and during pregnancy and for during breast feeding.  These are the supplements we need unless advised to otherwise by the nurses.  

I'm nowhere near finishing the cross stitch yet but will be a little closer by the end of today!  

I wish June would go quick as my fu is on 23rd!  

Kitten shall I ask DH to close his eyes then on arrival?!   
I'll be wearing a blue top and a black skirt and blue necklace, bracelet and earrings to match!  DH will be wearing black trousers and a cartoon t shirt.

Bellini have you had your next scan yet?  

I think Jess4zac must have had her baby as she's been very quiet lately!  

Sezy  You'll be doing the test before you know it.  Please keep positive.     

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Lisa (Jesse) How are you doing?  

I think all this waiting is awful you're all waiting for TX to start and I'm waiting for fu and then will be waiting for TX to start!  Others are on their 2ww!  All we all seem to do is wait!  

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Sounds very posh hon    but lovely


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi everyone.

Cassie - yes I had a scan on Tuesday. Baby doing v well. All looks fine so far. We've gone public now. Very scary but my belly is rather huge so I couldn't have kept quiet for much longer.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

wow a bump    my friend was 7 months before she showed she was a size 0 at 6 moths in her wedding dress


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Wow that's quick to get a bump!   I hope all carries on smoothly.  

Kitten I hope you're not disappointed that we're coming as ourselves.  

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey girlys hope ur all well and tatti yes cant wait for 2night its gonna b fab xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Cassie you can were a what ever you like hon    

Hi Stephy


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Kitten Now you know what I'm wearing you'll be able to see who I am although I may wear my lenses rather than my glasses.  If I wear my glasses they are pinky purple in colour and have a v on one side and vogue on the other side.  

I'm looking forward to our meet.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Me to    I think another ff will be there she was on basildon thread she is a ** friend as well and we have each others number


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Sounds good have you met this other ff?

It'd be nice to meet with you as I can call you a friend as I don't have many.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I haven't met her face to face but I no what she looks like though **   

You can certanly call me a friend    I no a lot off people but only a few I call friends if you no what i mean


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Yep I certainly know what you mean!   

I have a huge family and those who I get on well with at work but no -body outside of this setting except for those of you on ff.  

Must get on with that cross stitch or I'll never have it ready for the wedding on your birthday!   I still can't find where I put the frame for it, have you any ideas?!  

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

well look in the bin first    then cubards and draws even the washing barsket


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

I bloody hope   it hasn't been put in the bin otherwise that would have been took months ago!   It would have been his fault!  

It's not in the laundry baskets.  

I'm going to have to chuck out all the toot from under my bed as it's probably hidden under there somewhere!  

I hope   they like this cross stitch after all this effort!  

What you up to later anything?   I have a date with my cross stitch for all my days off! which includes today!  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

I just noticed I have some more bubbles YIPEEEeeeeee!   Thanks ladies!  

Looks like I've got to send some more myself!  

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

me and a friend have chinesse tonight    DH is out


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Good morning Ladies   

How is everybody today?  

Is it as overcast where you all are as it is here in sunny Wickford?!  

For a change I have nowt to say apart from that I must get on with that cross stitch!  

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning honney 

I am still in my dressing gown to my defence DH only just got out the bathroom a little while he likes to lay on the floor and relaxe while shower is running


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

So am I in my dressing gown still haven't got anything planned for today so can lounge about as long as I like as he's in bed as he actually had to do some work last night!  

Kitten are you up to anything today?  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

nothing really apart from making tu tu's lol has to be done by monday because my nutty friend decided to have a pre costume check   , you?


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Nowt planned except for this bloody cross stitch!  I changed the colours to go with their wedding theme and finding it difficult to see some colours apart as they are only slightly different shades!  You need good light to do this and when it's overcast like today it makes it harder!   

I may even treat myself to a lovely hotdog pizza for dinner tonight as I'll be on my own.  He's supposed to be working all weekend but as they're short next weekend he's only working tonight.  That's nice so I can now do all my Saturday night TV on my own and cross stitch.  I'll take a photo of it when it's done so you can all see it.

I bet you're doing a grand job of the tutu's.   Why does your friend want such an early show as this pressurises you into getting them done early?  You have until Saturday!  

I'll make sure my camera has lots of batteries to take plenty of snaps with. I'll download them and you will be able to pick the best and keep them.  

Where do you think everyone else is?  Do you think Jess4zac has had her littleone yet?

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I think she probably has had bubba by now   

I would be making a good job but DH has moved the scissors and I have a crap pair and getting no wear think I will wake him other wise I am going to get in a bad mood.

I might have left over chinesse for dinner


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

I would wake him otherwise you will not be impressed!   Fancy moving your good pair of scissors!   

Mmmmm Chinese that sounds lovely I take it you enjoyed it yesterday?!  

I can't wait to see your outfit!  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello ladies!

Cassie - yes its overcast and raining in Rochford!  I quite like doing cross-stitch - my problem is that I start and then never finish!

I'm not up to much this weekend - mainly obsessing    Looking for signs already - you'd think I'd learn by now wouldn't you!

It is the Southend Airshow tomorrow and  Monday....I used to really enjoy it, but now I just cant stand the crowds down on the seafront    But I live not too far from the airport, so I can still see the fast jets taking off etc.

Might do some baking or something to keep my mind off embies!  I know Barts say you can resume normal activities, but part of me just thinks you need to take it easy for a few days after ET.....but then again, I think of all those women who get PG and don't realise and they just carry on as normal!  Arrgggghhhhh, gone mental already!

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Sezy I'm like that with cross stitch too but lately I find it so relaxing.  Maybe you should set yourself one and finish it, it may take your mind off your embies and will keep you relaxed and occupied during the rest of your 2ww.  

My next TX is going to be my last unless I win the lottery or get frosties so am going to take great pleasure in doing as little as possible just to be on the safe side. May I suggest you do the same.  

Sezy we are special cases and there are lots of us who will do anything to keep our little embies safe and sound   and as we're special, a lot of other people don't understand and think we're only pg and that things can carry on as normal (including my mother in law!  ) If others had been trying for as long as us ladies have they'd then only understand from the length of time point of view and not the whole TX side of things.  

I didn't realise it was this weekend! I'm glad now that my DH has the rest of it off after tonight and will probably go down tomorrow for a wander and see it.

Baking is a good idea too but I would probably just sit and have a few movie days in and relax doing nothing.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

I've actually got a book I've just started reading, so I may just get into that!

I wish Ihad a special device that would allow me to see whats happening in there!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

I know you're so curious as to what the outcome will be but until you officially know please remain positive  and keep relaxed as they are important too and don't worry!     


That's a good idea to have a good read, that's something I only do when I get my magazines!   It'll certainly pass the time for you.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## pixielou (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi there, sorry to interrupt but wonder if anyone would be able to advise?

I have two IUI's left at Queens in Romford and then will get referred to St, Barts. There have been so many delays along the way and I decided to go to my dr's this week and ask to be referred by her to Barts for the continuation of my IUI etc(where I would be referred to after iui anyway). I did this and got an appt in June and asked to be discharged from Queens. However after speaking to the referral lady at Barts she said that my appt would be as a new patient and that it would take so much longer than if referred by the consultant at Queens. So I have gone back to Queens and they had not yet discharged me so I will be seeing consultant in June at Queens. I'm quite confused as to what to do as if I stay on at Queens and have my IUI's there it will be relatively quick and then they can refer me to Barts, if I ask consultant to refer straight on to Barts to continue my iui there im wondering if I will be shooting myself in the foot as they may need to do all my tests again etc.


Basically I'm wondering if you go to Barts regardless or not if you have been referred from another hospital, if they do all the tests again from scratch or if they just continue and if they fast track you as you have been referred from another consultant?


I just want to get my tx underway and I'm hearing different messages. Barts one time told me that referral was about 6 months then Queens told me it was about 1 year and I'm jut really confused about the whole thing, really don't want to be waiting for 6+ months etc?!?


Has anyone got anyone experience of the referral / waiting times and the whole procedure basically?!?


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Pixielou,

once u get refered to barts they will do all there own tests again. i had everything done at queens, and had to have everything repeated at barts. I know the waiting time for new paitnets is about 8 weeks, then u join varius aiting lists ivf is 4 to 6 months wait. i dont know about iui. so what u decide good luck

Kitten, cassie stephy, lisa, mandy, tatti, sezy   sorry if i have forgotten anyone as  i know i have.    to you.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Pixielou I'm sorry but I can't help you out there as I was referred after all my IUI's at Basildon.   Hope   things move along quickly for you.  

How are you doing Lisa (Jesse)?  

I am just about finished 3/4 of the flowers on the cross stitch so when I've finished that I will be able to start on the bride and groom.  Lets hope   it's sunny tomorrow as it'll be easier to do them then.

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Jess how's you

Cassie I have finished it just need to put the lining on when I get to MIL   

Hi Pixielou welcome hon


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I love cross stich I have done so many I like making things thats my hobby


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Well done Kitten that didn't take long.   I can't wait to see your efforts.   

You sound very artistic.  I wish I was a little more artistic I follow patterns and change them to suit but I find this extremely difficult and very time consuming.   It would be nice to see some of your efforts girls.

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I will teach you lol, once my party is done      you are more then welcome to pop over see my pastle work


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Thanks.  

So you paint as well? What can't you do that's artistic?  

My limits are cross stitch and knitting, I'm having an old moment!!  I know it's old fashioned to do this but It's so relaxing!   

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I can pastel but not paint well not very well    with pastel you can blend better.

Your not old my lil SIL cross stiches


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

That makes me feel better!!  

Kitten your countdown timer is putting a lot of pressure on me as it clearly shows me my deadline!   

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Sorry honey    I don't no what to have for tea


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

I thought you were having Chinese?  Why not try a pizza I'm going to put mine in soon as I'm now ravenous!  Cross stitching is hungry work!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

No I just picked at some left over special fried rise at lunch the rest is DH well when he wakes up    he is sick as a dog


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

What is it a hangover?  Man flu? or something genuine?  I hope    you're not suffering too much and that if it is genuine that he's better soon.


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello Kitten and Cassie.

i am ok ladies, just nothing to report atm, just waiting lol and waiting and waiting. been trying to keep myself busy doing the garden or housework. been feeling a little down that is why i aint said too much.
i have a reading on tuesday just a general one, so much going on here at the moment. just hoping tuesday i come home with my schedual and not more tests.

cassie i do x stitch too, not done any for a while but have some really nice ones here. i knit and crochet too, kitten well done on painting, an art i wished i could do. i can through my hands to many things but not painting. cake decorating np  i could have made ur birthday cake for you 

hope everyone else is  doing ok.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Perhaps we all have cross stitching in our systems!  Isn't it funny how we all do this and have struggles with ttc!  
I also knit but have never mastered the art of crocheting.  

I hope  your TX starts soon.   and am sure it'll be good news on Tuesday.     

Lisa you could have done my niece and nephews christening cake the girl that did it charged a lot for not doing very much to it.  

Keep positive.          

We will be pg we will!          

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

cassie this is my website http://www.la-cakes.741.com/

lisa
xxx

yes we can all get PG and have healthy babies 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

That's what I like to see you being very positive.      That's the way it should be!  

Come on girls lets tell Bart's to get their fingers out for us!  

Sending loads of positive energy to us all.          

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey ladies,

Interesting...I knit too!  I've only been doing it a short while though, and I'm not very good yet    My thing is cooking - and recently I've been dabbling in a bit of artisan chocolate making   

I'm feeling down today    You know how when embie go in you know they are alive and then a few days later you're begining to wonder if they're still OK?  Thats where I am right now.  On top of this, DH is very moody atm....lots of work pressure etc, but also this past years events have really affected our business and I know that part of him blames me for that (I became extremely depressed after the 1st mc)...so i'm thinking that since we have a 2nd mc and now we're on that road again, that he feels resentful in some way.  He's not saying anything, but I'm so sensitive to how he is with me    Really don't need this right now......

Sorry to be down, but I figured some of you ladies migh understand

Sezy
xxxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

ooo jesse them cakes look soooo yummy now im in the mood for cake    lol

how is everyone?  hope ur all ok xxx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Sorry I've fallen behind again. I hope you are all well?

We had our follow-up with Mandy Tozer on Friday. It went really well. She took about 10 viles of blood (ouch!) but said she doesn't expect them to show anything.

All being well, we can start a natural cycle on my next Day 1 which will be in about 2 weeks!

I will need to take 1mg Dexamethasone and 75mg Aspirin daily (both to help prevent another miscarriage) but no other meds apart from 2 doses of the Crinone Gel daily.

I need to start the Dexamethasone on Day 1 and email Mandy Tozer to let her know and she'll book me in for a scan on Day 10. All being well, we could reach transfer by the end of June.

Very excited now! And also very anxious as this is my last try and I really want it to work  

Mandy xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies   

Mandy that sounds like very promising news.  A natural cycle will probably give the perfect result that you and your friends want.  

Kitten how's you and DH today?  

Hi to Lisa (Jesse), Sezy, Star, Stephyandmatt, fara, and everyone else and apologies for anyone I've missed I think the sun's got to my head!   

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Mandy I so this works out for you and your friends this time     

I'm going totally nuts here!!  DH is much better today, thank goodness; but still not wanting to talk about IVF/2ww/embies....he is very much of the attitude that it either will or wont work.  Typical man really!  But I'm feeling nothing and feel like I should be - though ligically I know its still early at 4 days post transfer!  Iknow I'd worry if I felt something too   

Did anyone get to the airshow yesterday?  I'm not sure there was much happening - I live quite close to the airport and normally hear all the action, but there really wasnt much going on - weird really!

Hope you are all having a good bank holiday


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Sezy yes we went to air show but don't think it kicked off on time.  It was heaving with people and we decided to park at Leigh on sea and walk down from there.  From what we saw it was great especially the wingwalkers and the helicopter rescue.
You may hear more today but only hear it as it's very overcast!

You must live near my cousin as we often park around theirs and walk to airport from there.  

I can't believe it's so overcast today after yesterday.   

Keep thinking positive.     

Your wait will be over before you know it.  

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello peeps

Cassie you silly billy    no you did not affend in fact thought is was funny he does go on and on bless him.

Jess where is my cake lol    never fear mother has got me one.

I am ok cokking a roast today chicken as thats all DH eats   .
Brought some party bannas today and bloons DH insisted on getting the ones with 30 on them    I wanted 29+1


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Kitten you make me laugh!  It is true men do make a meal out of being ill!  

How did the roast go or is it going?  

I would have insisted on 21 on all the party bits!   

Lisa (Jesse) I haven't checked out the website yet but will have a good nosey later.  

Still haven't finished cross stitch but am getting there!  

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Its cooking ATM so 4 oclock  should be ready mmmmm, whats your plans for today?


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

I have no other plans apart from getting the cross stitch finished and going round to my mums so my Sister il to be can wax my eyebrows and then off to work tonight!

I hope   your dinner turns out lovely.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi 

Yes it was lovely got a bit delayed as lil sis came over but I don't mind love ah


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Ladies, sorry not been about much been busy with the garden etc.

Kitten not long now unill the big 30 

Cassie how much more of the x stitch u got to go?

sezy hows the 2ww going??

Mandy welcome back, not long and u will be pupo again.

stephy   

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps

How is everyone this morning

I am very well walked in to work feeling fresh.


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi everyone - hope you all had a good weekend!

Is that cross-stitch finished yet Cassie?

ANd how was the roast dinner Kitten?

As for me, I'm still not feeling anything! Thought I felt a bit sick this morning, but I think that is more 2ww anxiety than anythin else! THought I felt a few twinges yesterday/this morning - but then perhaps I didn't. To behonest i wish i was feeling _something_ - I'm sure I did by now on my previous 2 cycles, but i can't really remember..although I do remember feeling a bit off certain foods by 8 days post transfer last time. I'm not sure I'm feeling confident about this cycle: I has 2 weird dreams last night - in one I twins and they were asleep in a pea pod! and the other I was told that embies had arrested :-( Don't know what to make of those other than its obviously on my mnd!

Where has the flippin' sun gone

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Sezy the sun will be back in time for me birthday    soposed to be 25 deg thursday 

Hi everyone 

Cassie its getting close can not wait to meet you   hope I am not a disapointment to you   .

Hi Stephy you ok love 

Star you ok

Jess you ok sweete


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hi ladies,

sezy we tourture ourselfs so luck we can make anything seam real. i think its too early to get any symotoms yet but not long to go now hun.  

 kitten i am fine, just taking it easy will leave for barts at 4.15 hope it dont rain too hard.

hello to cassie, steph, tatti and fara, mandy and evreyone else.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Its raining now    poo well its soposed to be getting better tomorrow


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

i am going to get soaked going to barts


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Take a brolly my love


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

yes i think i will have to lol, actually not looking forward to it today


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

why not hon its a step forward for you


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

well its not a nice preocedure but incase they find something wrong, i wil be going around in circles again


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi everyone,

*Sezy* - Try not to worry (easier said than done!) I had completely different symptoms in all 4 of my 2ww that have resulted in bfps. I don't think there's any way of telling other than getting a positive pee stick!

*jesse4ever* - Good luck today. I hope it goes okay.

Such a shame the sun has dissappeared! My kids are round a friends house for lunch today so I'm just relaxing for a couple of hours before picking them up at 2.30pm then going on to work (they always come to work with me - one of the perks of being the boss! *lol*)

I should ovulate today but took a test yesterday and no surge so I think it might be late ... will see what the stick says this evening! It doesn't make much difference but am hoping things stay on time cos I don't want transfer to go too far into July. I have a really busy month in July directing 3 big theatre performances!

Hope everyone else is well?

Mandy xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Mandy 

Jess I hope you will be ok   

well still not herd anything from bart's yet    might give them a call soon.


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hiya all    Will catch up on the posts at some point. Hope you are all ok xx

Just a quick post to let you all know that we had little girl on 26th at 10:43 am, called Daisy May.  Not to bad a labour, bit sore and tender now, but who cares what we have is so precious that i dont mind having the pain.  Will post the details of it all when have time, but for now a poo nappy awaits xxxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Congratulation on the birth of ur little girl.

kitten i so hope so too.

kitten fingers crossed ur cycle all goes on time.

lisa
xxxx


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Aw, Jesse4Zak - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Congrats Jess4zac    you get back to nappy land   , how much did she weigh


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Jess4zac-So glad to hear the news, congratulations!!!!!

Suzi


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi ladies   

Jess4zac congratulations on the safe arrival of your little girl.      

Kitten keep positive I'm sure you'll hear soon.    I don't know why you think you may be a dissapointment. You haven't met my DH yet!    Am looking forward to Saturday although we won't be able to stay long as his work have cocked things up again but I'm sure we'll be around for a couple of hours.  

Sezy Try not to worry you just keep positive it really does help.   

Mandy lets hope   things get moving for you soon.   You sound like a very busy lady.  

Lisa (Jesse) I hope   you get on OK today.  

Star where are you I haven't heard from you for a while!  

Hello and   to everyone else.  

Cross stitch isn't finished yet but will be by the time of the wedding.  I have actually started on the groom and wont be long before I start on the bride and then all I have to do is date, and venue it and of course add their names. Sometimes it feels never ending!  

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am sure you will get it done hon


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi ladies, its nice to see your all getting on ok.

congratulations jess4zac on the birth of your little baby girl.

sezy,not long now be patient.

chrissy,hi hun hope your cross stitching is going well.

kitten, not long till your be 30 woop woop...im 30 now aswell..time sure flys.

ATM..im really p****d off with barts,i sent lisa howie a complaint on the 7th may and and then another one on 17th may asking y i hadnt had a replly but she said she would reply next week as she wasnt in the fertility unit...well surprise surprise im still WAITING...
im makeing a complaint about my waiting time..ive had 1 iui there and nearly been there a year now.. mr perks said he would get my ivf fast tracked for me because ive been waiting since december (that was my iui) and when i spoke to the nurses they said they wouldnt fast track me...i just wanna no when im going to be getting started,im soooooo stressed out at the mo.....does anyone no wot i can do or who i can ring (numbers please)  

cu.xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Hon sorry you are still waiting not sure really who you speak to sorry    hope its not to much longer for you.


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

The cross stitch will be finished and then I'll take a picture of it so I can show you all!

Clomid user I was waiting for a year or just over between ICSI TX.  Hopefully I wont have to wait any longer after fu.  

The waiting is the worst part especially as you know that you could have had all your TX done in the time that's lapsed.   It's very frustrating but once you see them say to them you don't understand the amount of time that you've waited.   

Have you tried emailing the fertility nurses as they tend to get back to you quite quickly?

Keep positive everyone.             

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

CASSIE..yea i did send the nurses an e-mail before and that took them 3 weeks to get back to me..

does anyone have a dog? well a ***** i think she might be pregnant but haveant a clue wot im looking for,i have 2 chihuahua's...well at least someone can get preggers in the house..lol.xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

no sorry hon


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*clomid user* - Sorry you've had to wait so long. We've been very lucky as I am a private patient so we haven't had to wait as long as others, but still had a fair bit of waiting even though we are paying! I also find that they often don't reply to emails/phone messages. It's very frustrating!

*jess4zak* - CONGRATULATIONS!!! So happy for you 

Mandy xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Ladies.

clomid user u could try emailing Kym she is the center manager or call to speak to her. [email protected]

AFM well i am home after c2c wsa running on a 40 minute delay  train was so slow from fenchurch  street to westham signal problems so wished i stayed on the district line. so i left barts at 6pm and got home at 7.45 normally takes me 50 mins 
well good news is i start DR in 10 days i have my schedual, baseline is on the 29th. the sis showed a good womb so all is well 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning all

Jess whoo hoo so quick now   

Its my last day off work this week whoo hoo 

I played a funny joke on my mum last night, I was making tea and when I went to get milk out I sore the silent crikets that are not actully silent in the door of the fridge, (knowing my mum needs glasses which she didn't have on ) I said here mum I brought you something to eat with you tea so she steared at the tub for a while put her glasses on and screamed    they were now flying crickets   .


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Kitten ur poor mum lol, i can see ur the joker of the family


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

yes I am


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

guys just a quick question i have my scan 2morrow but not sure if i need a full or empty bladder as they didnt tell me also is a internel or a tummy scan do u know?? thanks guys and i hope ur all doin well xx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Steph-empty bladder, it will be internal, good luck


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies   

I have nowt to say today really apart from how peed off I was last night when I walked into the flat I was working in!    I was in quite a good frame of mind until I walked in the flat as when I walked in the first thing I was greeted with was a girl rubbing her pg belly.   (she only started this when I walked in!)  That set me off in a foul mood and I took ages to calm down as that was the last thing I wanted to see especially as she knows we recently m/c.   Sorry for the rant and I'm probably being over sensitive as usual but there was no need for it.  
Glad to say I'm not back in now until Sunday thank goodness!  

I hope  everyone's OK and keeping positive.     

Lisa (Jesse) sounds like you're about to rock n roll! I'm pleased for you.  

Kitten are you ready for the weekend yet?  Can't wait to see your outfit!  

Hi and   to Suzi, stephyandmatt, Mandy, tatti, Fara, and anyone else who I've missed.

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Aw Cassie, that sucks!!!     

Day 6 of 2ww and still feel totally normal - getting very paranoid now   

xxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Cassie I had a friend like that   she wonted to blurt out she was pg straight away but her considarate bf said no, and all though her pg she rubbed her belly in front of me


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies   

I'm glad it's not only me.   I thought I was paranoid!   The other thing I'm dreading is the meal tomorrow as we'll be sat next to the couple who are the same amount of pg as I would have been.  The only way I can see me getting through that is by thinking it's only for the meal!   She's OK but he's an idiot! Me and DH will have to take the pee out of him!  
I don't mind seeing pg ladies as I know these people have all been blessed but what does get me is  when they know what we've been through and they gloat.  Thank god my cousins haven't been like that!

I can't wait to see my newbie Sis in laws dress I think she'll look stunning.  I'm so looking forward to this wedding they are a well suited couple with a couple of adorable sons.  

Sorry I seem to have gone on again!   Isn't it funny that someone who doesn't have much to say can say so much!  

Sezy keep positive  I didn't feel anything until nearer OTD.  Don't lose hope  yet until the fat lady sings!       

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Well there is no pg ladys at my party


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Kitten that'll be a relief!   Isn't it always the way when you're trying everyone you see is pg and when you're not you hardly ever see pg ladies!  

Can't wait to finally meet the goth fairy queen!   

I'll say happy birthday now as tomorrow I'm unlikely to get on line as I'll be tarting myself up!      Enjoy your day tomorrow.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you hon   , I just got given a card and a card with money in but not allowed to open it so I don't no how much


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

How do you know it's got money in?  You haven't steamed it open or held it up to the light have you?


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Is feeling 'sexy' a good sign in the 2ww??


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Well if you mean rather moist down there then yes!  that was the first thing I remember! Sorry if it's too much info!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

He He I am always feeling sexy then    I jumped DH monday morning

No I haven't steamed it they told me to be carefull because it had money in


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

It more of a nice warm 'horny' feeling in my uterus - low down near my pubic bone!!!  Not complaining!  Accompanied by a slightly, very mild crampy feeling.......of course, it could be a bladder infection  

xxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

na I get that when I ov


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Me and DH are hit and miss as we always seem to be tired or one or other of us is working!   

Sezy keep positive it'll help.      

I know i said that you don't know anything until the fat lady sings, well Kitten I promise I wont be singing at your party!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh Why not


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I think we should do a duet


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*stephyandmatt* - It will be an internal scan, so empty bladder. When you get your NHS scan at 12 weeks it will be external so full bladder! It is possible to do an external scan this early (I've had it done twice at 5/6 weeks at a private clinic) but Barts prefer to do an internal because it gives them a clearer view. Good luck! Can't wait to hear all about it.

*Kitten 80* - Happy Birthday for tomorrow! I hope you have a great day.

At least the sun is back today! Always makes me smile 

Mandy xxx


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi All, 

I'm new here I only joint the site yesterday (why its taken me so long I don't know!!!).  Me and DH are having our treatment at St. Bart's in London, this is our first cycle of ICSI.  I'm currently in the middle of down regulation.  This is my second time down regulating but we are still on our first cycle.

Our first cycle started in feb,  I was doing fantastic with the treatment and reacted very well to the stimulation drugs (I was on Gonal F).  I had my egg collection on the 6th April, and they was able to collect 15 eggs.  Out of the 15, 13 were mature enough to inject.  Out of the 13 that they injected, 10 fertilised.  As we were so lucky to have so many fertilised and all of good quality we were holding out to have blastacysts (day five transfers) which would have been the sunday.  If it got to the Friday and they thought that the embies wouldn't make blasts we were going to have them transferred on the Friday.  Unfortunately we never made it to then as on the Thursday I ended up in Southend Hospital with severe OHSS.  The only good thing is that the embryologist's were able to freeze 8 out of the 10.

So its now been just under two months since I was discharged from hospital and we are on the right road again.  So far I have taken a course of Provera to kick start my cycle (as I don't have normal cycles the embies cannot be put back in a natural cycle), and I'm now going into my second week of Buserelin injections to down regulate.  I have my scan at st. Bart's on the 8th June, all being well I will be able to start my HRT tablets.  Once my Womb lining has thickened to 8mm, I will be ready to have my embies transferred back, at the moment it could be that our FET is on 21st or 22nd June, although we are still hoping that we can have blasts, so it could be the 23rd or 24th June.  

So anyway thats my story, is there anyone our there thats almost at transfer, or due to have there embies transferred in about the third week of June  I'd really love to find a cycle buddy.  

Love and baby dust to all.
Laura XxX

P.S Is there a way I can keep track of all the threads that i'm part of?


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Welcome Laura.   

I'm due to go up to Bart's for a follow up on 23rd June so wont be a cycle buddy.

The way you find out about our posts is to click on show new replies to your posts and then click on the orange new which will show you the conversation from where you left it.  

Good luck  to you for this cycle and lets hope  it's your last with a beautiful bundle of joy or two!  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Laura u found us  u can book mark the page  mandy is the same time rughly as u  


stephy good luck tomorrow hun  

sezy keep + hun not long now and u wil lknow 100% for sure but sounding good  

kitten happy Birthday for tomorow  will say it again then.

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi all,

welcome Laura, congrats Jess4Zak, good luck tomorrow Steph and a big HELLO to everyone else.

I got sent off for a staff indcution yesterday in wiltshire so drove down Bank Hol Monday and they put me up in a hotel (in a place where Harry Potter was filmed )

At the mo I am stil waiting for AF before I can have day 21 blood test then after that the nect day 1 is when the ball starts rolling again but atm I am on day 37 and still no sign! grrrr!!!! This will be my 2nd AF since mmc but typically its taking ages and slowing my whole process down! :-(

Hope everyone is ok, ive just been busy and tired with new job. I am getting there, still the horrible newby, but slowly getting there! x

Love to all xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Does anyone know if 2nd AF after a miscarriage can be all over the place too? Took me about 7 weeks to get 1st AF after but thought 2nd one would be around 28 days as normal


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Goodluck for tomorrow stephy.   

Star I had to wait 2 to three weeks after what would have been my period once I had my m/c that's how long I had to wait to properly m/c.  My AF then only lasted 2 days and the following one was a day early and lasted 2 days and the following one was 3 days late so as we're all different I wouldn't worry too much although I know how frustrating it all is and the waiting is never ending sometimes.  

You'll be on TX before you know it.  Be positive.     

Hope  you soon settle in to your new job.  

Hi Lisa how are you doing?  

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Star, soud slike u have been very busy. after losig jesse my second af was normal 28 daystime.

lisa
xxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks ladies, I did a hpt due to it being day 37 when usually 28 but was BFN, just thought id check!

Just have to sit back and see what happens!


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi All,


Cassie- Thanks for the welcome   How come you are up for a follow up? Whats your background don't mind me asking? Who is it you have been seeing at Bart's? How have you found them? XxX


Star888- I was waiting for my AF for what seemed like ages!  I never know when mine is going to come.   Have you tried Parsley Tea?  I know it sounds mad , but it really does work!!! you just boil some water, bash some fresh parsley up and put it in and leave it so stand for about 20 Min's. then strain it off and drink it.  Its not the nicest of things but it can be sweetened with honey or/and Lemon. I had to wait for AF before I could start my buserelin, and I didn't feel like the provera had had any effect on me at all, I tried the Parsley tea and the new day AF arrived and made her presence known! , give it a go, it can't hurt.  That hotel you had to stay in sounds lovely! What is it that you do? XxX

jesse4ever- Hi, thanks for letting me know about Mandy.  Sorry to ask but whats your story, and who have you been seeing at Bart's? XxX

Mandy- Hi,  Ive been told that you are roughly the same time as me.  Let me know if you wanna chat and compare notes.  It would be lovely to chat with you. XxX

Love and   to you all


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Laura, I may give that a go in a mo! Oh thats rhymes!

My work isnt very exciting! I am an IT Support Engineer! yawn!  How about you? 

The thing is I had one AF after my DnC in Southend so I thought AF no. 2 would be back to normal.  I will try the parsley! Vomm! lol!


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Laura it's not very interesting story have been ttc for over 13years 6 or so years with help,  Had a BFP from our second ICSI in Feb but sadly m/c a short time later although didn't m/c properly for another 2 to 3 weeks later.

Am waiting for follow up on June 23rd, and hopefully   will see Miss Tozer but being on the NHS it could be anyone.  

I find Bart's staff are lovely although it can get frustrating when you don't hear.

I should start next TX in July but that again depends on what they say. I hope   it's not delayed for too long if it's going to be.

Star your job is better than mine only because you don't risk getting bopped by the young people when they have an off moment!   

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello welcome Laura 

Hi Peeps I am surounded by presents


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Star888-   at your rhymes!!! I was under Southend, thats where I got my referral from and where I was treated for OHSS. Whats DnC? (Sorry still trying to get to grips with all these things). It sounds much more interesting than where I am, I'm a business adviser for RBS, I work in Romford, I live in Benfleet.  Where abouts are you?  The Parsley is really rank but it does work.  Google it, there are a few different ways to do it but I found that was the best.

Cassie- Everyones story is interesting, I think I'm just nosy, but I also find allot of confort in the fact its not just me and DH that are having trouble.  I'm so sorry for your loss, it must of been so hard to have gone through all that then have it so cruelly snatched from you, then to wait all that time for it to be over.  Bart's staff are lovely, although I find Francesca a little hard to deal with. Leona and Carol are my fav's! July isn't that long away, it will fly round and you will be underway with your TX before you know it. I know what you mean about the not knowing, I just don't give up and ring and mail them probably far too much, but I am kept in the loop which is what I think we really need.  Miss Tozer is Fantastic! she done one of my scans for me, and my friends ET(she is now 11 weeks PG!!).  What is it you do for work? Sounds exciting if you have to dodge getting bopped! Where abouts are you from? Which hospital where you referred from?

XxX  to you all


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

That's greedy where's mine??   I hope you haven't opened any yet you still have an hour and 10mins to go before it's your birthday!   

I hope you've a cake for tomorrow saying 21 today on it!  

Best finish this cross stitch!

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

no thats saturday no cake tomorrow   

I thought I was the only one up


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Laura I was referred from Basildon I live in Wickford.

I find Francesca lovely.

I work with disabled youngsters from the ages of 5 to 18 in a residential setting and love it.

I really must finish that cross stitch as the wedding is tomorrow!

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

I'll be up for hours yet so will stay on line but will only answer occasionally!  

Must get it finished!  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Laura,

we all have stories hun, mine sad unfortunatly.
i have seen Miss Tozer, she did my sis yesterday too.
I have had 2 ivf after ttc 10 years. 
ivf 1 worked i got pg but the baby died at 18 weeks. alittle girl called Jesse
ivf 2 failed
ivf 3 starts in 9 days time, on 6 viles menopur, 2 crione gel a day, asprin and steriods. had sis yesterday to help aid implantation.

I am in Romford lots as i only live down the road.

star sorry abut the bfn shame it werent a bfp  

kitten dont open early  

cassie, mandy, steph, lisa,tatti, fara   

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Laura200012001 said:


> Star888-  at your rhymes!!! I was under Southend, thats where I got my referral from and where I was treated for OHSS. Whats DnC? (Sorry still trying to get to grips with all these things). It sounds much more interesting than where I am, I'm a business adviser for RBS, I work in Romford, I live in Benfleet. Where abouts are you? The Parsley is really rank but it does work. Google it, there are a few different ways to do it but I found that was the best.


Laura - DnC is a procedure after you have a missed miscarriage that is a mini op to take everything out (as I didnt bleed) they just didnt find a heartbeat at 9 weeks. My referral was from Southend too!

I live in Leigh On Sea


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't think I will be on for long feeling sleepy 

Jess I wont I promise

Laura 

about me: I had an eptopic pregnancy hospital didn't pick it up when I was a month gone so just went on as normal , started getting pain in leg and back 3.5 months later I collaps and they found I had a eptopic and baby had ruptured my tube and I had a matter of an hour before I could of died but they got baby out in time it was a boy we named him conna, that was 12 yrs ago we started trying 4 yrs ago nearly and we have unexsplained IF had clomid and 3 IUI'S 1 ICSI all BFN so 2nd time lucky for me I am hoping   

I live in brentwood


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

*Kitten80*- ^ birthday^ Happy Birthday to You, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday Dear Kitten, Happy Birthday to you!!!!
Sounds like you had a pretty rough ride, which hospital was it that didn't pick up on your awful situation? Things will be good for you, who is it that you see at Bart's?

*star888*- ahh I'm really sorry to of asked now, thats really sad. Sorry. Wow Leigh on sea is only up the road. who is it seeing you at Bart's?

*cassie*- Wickford is just up the road, so again not far. What is a sis? My friends have said that Francesca is lovely too, she really upset me when I spoke to her, she was very patronizing and rude, maybe she was just having an off day, I guess we all get them.

*jesse4ever*-I'm sorry you have a sad story, it seems like there are lots of people that do. They say falling pregnant and giving birth is the most natural thing in the world, just not for everyone though. Are you excited about your next cycle? never know may bump into you up there!!!

XxX


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

mornin guys

happy birthday to u
happy birthday to u
happy birthday lovely kitten
happy birthday to u    xxx i hope u have a fab day and an even better party a the wk end xxx

hey everyone else well its offical im s..ting it really bad and feel very sick. i think this is the worst i hae felt throughout this treatment    anyway im really hopin for good news and i will let u all know later xx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Thought you might like to post here today 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=238188.new#new


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

H A P P Y B I R T H D A Y   
HOPE YOU HAVE A REALLY GREAT DAY, I KNOW UR PARTY AINT UNTILL SATURDAY BUT HOPE U STILL GET SPOILED TODAY.

steph good luck hun i am sure everything is ok 

lisa
xxx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Laura200012001* - Welcome! It's lovely to meet you. I am about to start a natural cycle in June but transfer will be closer to the end of the month. I really hope your embies thaw okay and that transfer goes well. 
Whenever you reply to a thread on here it is automatically tracked for you! Just click on 'Show new replies to your posts' at the top of the screen.

*star888* - After my fist miscarriage my af took about 6 weeks, then the next one came roughly on time after 4 weeks, then I started treatment again. This time, my first af has come after exactly 4 weeks to the day! So now waiting to see if 2nd af does the same or if it messes me around. I start my natural cycle on this Day 1 so I'm expecting it to mess me around just because of that!

*Kitten 80* - Happy Birthday!!! Hope you've had a fab day.

I hope everyone else is well?

Mandy xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys well i have some great news    we saw one perfect little baby with a big beatin heart    i was so scared goin in there and me and dp started cryin when we saw muffin on the screen, it seems much more real now we have framed the scan pic we got and its also both of our screen savers on our phones    xx

i hope ur all ok xx


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi All!

Welcome Laura   

Happy Birthday Kitten   

Congrats on your scan Stephy   

Well, I'm still here, still waiting!  Its tourture!  Had a few flutters and sensations in the night - was very restless and heart was racing....then got to sleep and had scary bad dream    ......oh well, half way there!!!

Hope you've all been having a lovely day   

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Congrats on scan steph.

Af turned up this morn so I will book blood test tomoorow for day 21  if all good I should be set for transfer around 2nd week in July only about 4 weeks to go. We're up Barts sat for blood test for dp and to sign more consent forms  exciting! 

Hope you all ok x


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

*Star888* - Thats Sooooooo Great!!! Did you try the Parsley Tea?? I bet you've never been so pleased to see AF have you?

*Steph* - Congratulations on your scan! Thats fantastic news!!!!

XxX


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi ladies  

lovely weather today lets just hope it stays this way  

does anyone no kims number?  im so sorry i will save it now cos this will be the third time now ive asked for it..lol..xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

clomid user sorry only had her email.

star glad af turned up, ur on ur way again.....well will be once u have had the bloods 

how is everyone else??

lisa
xxx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*stephyandmatt* - Congratulations!! So pleased for you. I hope you have a happy and healthy 8 months ahead of you.

*star888* - Glad to hear af finally showed! I hope everything goes smoothly and you can get your transfer in early July.

Mandy xxx


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi everyone, sorry I haven't been around for a while.....

Jess4zak - Congratulations on little Daisy May - brilliant news, hope all is going well   
Kitten - Happy Birthday for yesterday, sorry I missed it.  Bet you're looking forward to your party!!  
Stephy - Your post made me well up, that's fantastic news, congratulations. Hope little muffin has a smooth ride  
Laura - welcome to the thread    
Clomid user - Kim's number is 02076017540
Hi Cassie, Lisa, Sezy, Mandy, Star and anyone else I've missed.

AFM, I spoke to Barts today and I'm now number 27 in the list!!!!  I should be seen within about a fortnight!!!  Can't beleive it, it's taken us 5 months to get down the list and it's finally here.  Feel a bit panicky now, as all the things I've been trying to do, eat healthy, stay fit, put on a bit of weight etc etc, have all gone by the wayside.  So I've got 2 weeks to sort myself out  
I'm going to talk to my boss on Monday as well about possibly taking a sabbatical, I really hope he agrees, otherwise, I may just leave (but that means losing out on quite a bit of money) so fingers crossed.

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the gorgeous weather.  I'm at home today, so will get out in the garden in a little while, and I may just cut the grass (if DH is lucky!)

Tatti.....x


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Tatti* - How exciting! I hope everything goes well for you. We might be cycling together!

Mandy xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Mandy when r u up at barts next


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

Yippee

AF is here, I can go for my blood tests on Monday after work and then contact Barts and all systems go.  Excited but scared at the same time.

I've been reading up on what's been going on, hope everyone is ok, I'll be on here more now i'm on the road again.

Lins
xx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies   

What a glorious day it is!  

Kitten sorry I didn't wish you a happy birthday yesterday I was very busy getting tarted up for the wedding!   

Stephy that's great news congratulations.   I hope   the next few months go smoothly for you.  

Star I'm glad that AF finally decided to show up!   Lets hope   you can now start your next TX journey with a positive outcome.  

Hello and   to everyone else that I've missed, am too tired to write everyone's names down!  I hope   everyone is well.  

The wedding went well yesterday, nearly got there after the bride!  We got lost!  

Today the disaster was in M&S I bought some new undies and bra's and left them behind and no-one can find them!  I'm hoping that whoever walked off with them has a Christian enough heart to return them to the shop and I'll be reunited with them very soon.  If I do get them back I'll make sure I wash them as you never know do you?!  

And the third disaster was I wrote a reply to a friend and the message disappeared before I could send it!   

What a couple of days we've had!  

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hellooooooooooooooooooo Peeps

Thank you for birthday wishes I had a fab time yesterday shop shop shopping 

Stephy glad everything is ok 

Cassie can't wait to see you tomorrow   

Hi Star   

Hi Lins   

Hi Mandy

Tatti you alright

Jess you ok sweete

everyone eles ok


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Happy birthday for yesterday kitten, sorry its late! hope you had a lovely time and you have a wicked party tomoz.

Have my blood test booked for 23rd June  then ill be waiting for day 1 again before i contact barts again to start 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend, we're up barts in morning then off to a carribean bbq! yummy x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI all,

Cassie glad ur wedding went good 

Kitten glad u had a gret birthday and yeah what better way to spend it, shopping, shopping and then some more  hope u have a great day tomorrow.

star not long hun, this month will go really fast and u will have ur embies home safe again. strange how u get excited when af turns up when u need her too.

tatti nice one, u should get a call real soon and get started

hello and big hugs to anyone i have missed off.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Star that's when my fu is.  What time are you going up on the 23rd?  I'll be in a different department but if you're there the same sort of time you're more than welcome to join me and DH for a drink.  

We'll all soon be on the roller coaster and I'm sure with great results.  

Kitten can't wait to meet you tomorrow don't forget I'll be wearing blue top black skirt and will have sparkly blue eyeliner on and blue matching jewellery.  His lordship will wear trousers and a shirt and a johnny bravo tie which will be worn for you to recognise us with and then he'll promptly remove it!   He doesn't like ties very much and to wear one twice in 3 days will be too much for him!!   
Lots of positive thinking and hugs for everybody.                   

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi cassie,

blood test is just at docs Hun don't have to go to Barts for that.

X


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

That's a shame!  

It'll be here befopre you know it.  

I'm off to bed now as have been up early and going to bed late the last 3 days!

Night.

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Blooming typical! Oh well another time sweety 

night mate and have a lovely weekend along with everyone else and kitten enjoy your party!
X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Peeps 

Cassie I will be the one wearing massive pink flippin wings    but you might miss me.

Hi everyone


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies   

I hope   everyone is well and not being driven too insane!    

Kitten I'll bring my camera!   What did you think of me and my somewhat drunk DH?

Love n   to all 

Cassie X


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Morning Ladies   

Kitten it was lovely to finally meet you.  Some of us will have to meet up at some point.  I'm sorry we didn't stay for long but Rich had to get up for work at 0430 this morning!   I would have loved to stay a little longer it seemed a brilliant party.  You may have got me on the karaoke with you!   The costume was great as well I can't believe how talented you are  . Next time I go to a fancy dress I'll have to ask you to help with the costume!  
Your birthday cake looked lovely too!   I hope you enjoyed the rest of the evening.  

How's everybody today?   Did any of you get woken up by the thunder last night?  

Sezy when is your OTD?  I hope  you wait otherwise you'll have the     after you!

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi all,

Sorry - not been feeling very chatty the last few day and now so much has been going on I can't keep up with it all!!

Cassie - In answer to you question, my OTD is next Thursday 10 June.  But I have been a very bad girl       - I tested yesterday (5 days early) and got a slightly darker than faint BFP!!!  Did another one this morning and got the same.  I'm shocked as I dind't think it had worked this time!!  So hopefully things look good for OTD!

Love to all - hpe you are all OK!

Sezy
x


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Sezy you're soooo naughty!!   Congratulations to you.  

Love  n    Cassie X


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

congrats Sezy  x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Afternoon peeps 

Cassie it was so nice to meet you I had a fantastic time and no hang over whoo hoo


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

congratulations sezy great ews you naugty girl, maybe twins as u tested so early 

kitten glad ur party went well.

i want to know where our rain and storm is its so stuffy went to a wedding yesterday and was so hot, was walking all over the place photo here and then a mile walk to another photo lol. really thought we was going to get rain but so far noting.
5 days to first jab and of couse world cup  have a feeling af will be late again this month no ov picked up yet  please dont be late this time.

star   

lisa
xxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

hey Lisa.

Thanks for hug! I needed that! Been feeling really anxious today, dont know why but just thinking loads about FET and how I am going to cope if it doesnt work 

I need to stay positive I know, but I'm really worried with us only having 2 frozen embies.

My blood test on 23rd June then hopefully will be quick after that so I suppose about 2nd week in July as long as blood test shows I am ovulating 

How is everyone?


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

star is so natural i guess its how i felt on the second go of ivf i was so anxious and down when things didnt go the same as the first go. u have 2 perfect embies waiting for you, barts only freeze perfect ones, so no reason why it wont work. Have u got the zita west cd, if not maybe get it it will help with the anxiety and get that PMA back. depends how my cycle goes we maybe testing same time, i should have EC around the 12th ET around the 15th but depends if the witch is late again this month. so far my temp is low so no ov yet.

i think once u get started and everything is going well u will be ok   

lisa
xxx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*jesse4ever* - I'm just waiting for af and then I'll need to go in for a scan on Day 10. Should be around 25th June if af is on time, and et will be a few days later.

*Sezy* - That's fab! Congrats  I really hope the line sticks around and is nice and clear for otd.

Mandy xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

mornin guys
kitten glad u had a lovey party    x
and everyone else i haop u had a lovely weekend xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Morning ladies.

 steph how r u?

mandy maybe i will see u upthere, not sure what will happen with my cycle as i am on cd1 and no ov yet so maybe my baseline will be canceled.

do you think i should contact leona or not, i am sure to start dr in 4 days which should be 7 days before af is due, well af is at least 14 days away today, so now my whole cycle is up the wall  so i dont knwo what to do, email or just start injecting, any idea?


lisa
xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

HI 

Just had my blood test done at Southend, phoned Barts and now waiting for them to call me in for information day and to collect drugs, anyone have any idea how long,  I'm day 3 today.

Excited but scared.

Lindsey


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

HELP PLEASE

can someone please tell the the email address for Barts, just send an email and its been returned. I need it for the fertility nurses.

Thanks

Lins


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Lins its [email protected] I know they were having problems with emails from hotmail or something, need any others? think I have all the nurses emails now!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

Thank you 
xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

No problemo! Hope you get a reply!


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

lins they are not recieveing or can reply to email. as of results it can take a few weeks, i know kittens has been waiting about 2 weeks now, when i faxed results they put the results to the dotor to look at and depends how buys they are can take a while. my last one took 25 days for a reply, so i wasted a month because of it.

how u feeling today star? hopefully  little more pMA


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey Lisa (jesse)

I am ok thank u, thw waiting is doing my head in, but I know it will soon be here!   Just looking forwards to the weekends being back to work now, so hopefully only about 6 weeks to go! (god that sounds ages but if I gove myself something to look forward to each weekend then it kinda makes the time go quicker if you see what i mean! 

Hows you? What stage you at now?


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Star, i thought u would start sooner then 6 weeks, dont u start dr in 3 weeks? planning something is a good idea, the weeks will soon come and go. the world cup and wimbledon is on and that seams to go pretty fast 

i start dr this friday  but i know i aint oved yet so af will be late again, i emailed barts but no reply yet, friday is cd19 but i have been having a 26 day cycle, and as i ahve had mroe 26 days then any other they are going long with that. so we will see what happens. I have been taking temp and no dip yet or raise so i know i aint missed it, and opk started to get a line and now hardly anything so my body wants to play up again. lol

are you enjoying ur new job??


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

I will not be DR as I am doing a natural FET.  I have to have a day 21 blood test to make sure I am ovualting, then call Barts on my next day 1 and I will start ov sticks a few days after that, so should be about 2nd week in July 

New job is good yes, still learning the job and systems but nice people etc


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hi star, yeah i forgot ur not doing a medicated one, 21 days seams ages away but will come fast, i cant believe how fast the last 19 days have gone already. i have a feeling me, u, mandy and hopefully kitten will be at the same time, i should have ET sround middle of july too, shame cassie is a little behind us, maybe cassie and tatti wil be at the same time 

glad new jobs is going well 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Peeps

I have just emailed Bart's as its been 3 weeks now and nurse did say I should start June July so they better get **** in gear 

Hi Everyone 

Cassie you alright my love


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies   

I've had a very lazy day in bed!  I do have an excuse I was working last night!  

Kitten I can't understand you not having a hangover!  My DH is the same can put it away and next morning is OK!  

I'm OK at mo apart from a small cold and annoying cough!   Can't wait for fu although dreading what they'll say also!  I'm sure it's gotta be positive,  although you never know and as we were pg It can happen again can't it?!   

Ladies lets hope   we're all TX within a few weeks of each other.  

From what I've read on the posts lately sounds very positive to me!     

Hi to everyone, Mandy, Tatti, Fara, Suzi, Star, Sezy, Kitten, Jools, Lisa (Jesse), Stephyandmatt,Lins and anyone else I may have missed.    

I hope   you're all well and remaining positive.   

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten i am so suprised u aint heard yet ur af must be due again soon.

cassie a layin never did anyone any hard, glad u and kitten have met must be nice putting a face to a name.

sezy how u doing hun' when u testing

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

It was lovely meeting kitten,  she was nothing like I expected!  I mean that in a nice way!  

I did enjoy my lay in as the shift started off badly last night!  Thankfully once the little ones were asleep I didn't hear anymore until 0600!

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

cassie r u allowed to sleep too?


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

What's that?!   No it's a sackable offence to sleep at work.  

The youngsters I work with have disabilities and some have seizures hence why we can't sleep on the job!  We also should be classed as domestic goddesses as we seem to do more domestic chores, when we're supposed to be carers!  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi peeps

Jess the email came back as failed so I will phone in the morning 

Cassie wha did you exspect then


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten barts cant excpet hotmail emails they all fail, try using a google email. fingers crossed they have an answer for you.

cassie must be strange being awake when everyone else is a sleep.  do u have to do anything tho or just watch them?

lisa
x


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Morning Ladies   

That's my shift over with for another night last one tonight!  

Hi Kitten I'm not sure but I thought you would be chunky like me I suppose!    Instead you're petite in every sense of the word with a lovely personality to go with it and someone I think I could get on with very well.  

Lisa (Jesse)  Depending on what job I'm doing is depending on what I have to do.  Last night I was floating so was helping everyone that needed it as well as doing all the laundry.  Where as if you're in a flat you have to do 1/4 hourly checks on all the youngsters or go according to their care plan, Clean all the work tops and floors in kitchen and dining area, tidy flat, clean fridges, date items and chuck out of date stuff out and to clean the bathrooms (normally 2 in each flat), and ironing which you can sometimes get piles of! You also have to stay with them when they fit or assist them to bed or do changes of pad and turning individuals and keeping them occupied when they're awake although we do encourage them to stay in their rooms until after 0600 otherwise they'll be up all night and asleep when they're supposed to be at school!

I hope  everyone is well today and will speak later when I can be bothered to get my lazy bum out of bed!  

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Cassie well I do have a big bum   , your exactly how I thought you would be nice and bubbly   .

Jess I have a sky email account does this matter?


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Kitten its only hotmail i think that aint working. hope u hear soon.

cassie sonds like a long ole job, not sure i could do it myself, use to work in a nursing home as a cook, and see what the careres had to do.

hope everyone has a good day

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Peeps

I phoned and got though    and they said they will get back to me at the end of the week


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

woo hoo kitten that is a good start, end of the week is only 3 days 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

she said thursday so only 2


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

Still can't get emails to go through, I want to start.  I'm not the most patient of people, but our first appointment at Barts was on July 21st 2009,   so it's been a while!!  Need to get started now.   
Might phone again tonight and see if they have results from Southend, but don't want to be too pushy, maybe I'll wait and call them tomorrow.
Hope everyone is ok.  Good news for you Kitten.  

Lins
xx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey everyone ihope ur all gravy   
kitten that is fab news hun heres hopin u start very very soon xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Lins phone first thing hon thats the best time.

Hi Stephy


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Afternoon Ladies   

I've finally managed to prize myself away from the bed!  

Kitten that sounds like good news!  

Lins I would phone them as kitten says in the morning.  

Lisa (Jesse) How are you doing?  It's not everyones cup of tea the caring profession! I think you were brave being a cook!   

Stephy sounds like you're enjoying life and so you should be!   

Kitten meeting you was the bravest thing I've done in a long time as I lack self confidence!  That was the most confident I've been and I didn't really have nerves!   

Hi to Mandy, Star, Sezy, Tatti, Fara, Lisa 16, Zoie, Jools, Suzia, Clomid user and anyone else I may have missed.  

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I thought That hon    well done you , you didn't have to worry about me tho   I am a nutta.


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Kitten that makes two of us then!   I was born like it I'm afraid! I blame my mum because she was expecting me and went on a roller coaster!    

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I've been busy at work so not really had a chance to reply  

Hope you are all well, and have all managed to get through to Barts!

I just plodding along and counting down the days till next day 1! woop! Weight watchers tonight, not sure if ive lost anything as last week I was a bit naughty!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Cassie, I blame my mum for my hairy arms she was on pills when she was pg with me   

Star Hi hon    I am just plodding along as well but need to no if they want any more blood.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

they want your BLOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDD!!!!

They always want blood! vamps I reckon, the lot of them!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

, Talking of vamps I brought the stephen mayer book Bree Tanner


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

any good? I'm not a great reader, I prefer to watch movies but I do like my vampires!


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

star   ur not plodding along hun, ur on count down  af will come soon enough and the u start  eeeeek

hello kitten how r u today?  ?

cassie cooking is easy looking after them is the hard part

sezyhow u doing hun, when u test?  or have u tested go my mind has gone blank lol

lins they are slow at looking at bloods dont be shocked if u dont get a reply this month, they more then likey will say not enough time to get u started now.

tatti any news when ur starting yet?

3 days go to.................. to the world cup orf course, barts didnt get back to me so i guess i start on friday. do you know if the brserlin will just take over my cycle and i will get af 7 days later or when its normally due?

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

yay! World cup! Gives me another thing to take my mind off the countdown! Oh and big brother starts tomorrow! as rubbish as it is, i always get into it and again takes my mind off things!


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

star ur right i love BB well the first day then it gets borning lol but lots to help, bb, world cup and of course wimbledon  strnage thing is this week is going so slow lol well sems it i thought we was thursday today lol

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

wishful thinking ah! Hopefully going to my sisters in Maidenhead this weekend for a world cup party! woop!

Last few weeks of alcohol, but I havent been going mad, only have a few beers or ciders I think


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

well that is something to look forward to, we are going to a world cup party too saturday 
i am on the slim fast diet for 1 more week, so what ever i weigh is it, not lost what i wanted but had a few cheat days  i started on my brazil nuts, wouldnt have started untill i started dr but dp opened them lol they are so nice.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning all 

Star the book is ok actully bit slow or that could be the speed I am reading it   .

Just printing photo's off at the moment.


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

morning kitten, how r u today? fingers crossed u hear today


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am good today thank you probably wont here till tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

Morning All

Got a break between lessons, tried to phone them but too busy, told to email but of course email doesn't work.  I hope I don't have to wait till next month don't think I could bare that, waited so long now.  Sitting at my desk munching the dreaded brazil nuts, I HATE them with a passion but I'm eating between 3 and 5 every day.
Been taking the pregnancy care vitamins can be taken before and during pregnancy they are huge.

Hope everyone is ok.  After EC do they phone you to tell you how embies are getting on, I hope it them that phone and not us that have to phone as they are driving me mad with ther slow repsonse.

Oh well better go and teach the little darlings.

Lins
xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

just got through, no results yet, they will try again today then review it and phone me


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies   

How is everyone today?  

I'm glad I'm anti football except for England games that is!  I think the most exciting part is either when they send someone off or when they have to stop time because someone has thrown themselves on the floor!  I think they're all a bunch of over paid pre madonna's!  We should all get more money than they do as we have proper jobs! They also wouldn't even think of doing our sort of work!  

Sorry I had to get that off my chest!  

Ladies I hope you get the all important phone calls.  

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hi cassie, i knwo what u mean about football, but i do like watching it for when they score lol

lins they do call u the day after EC to let u know how they are and f ur lucky to get to day 3 with lots of good 8 cell they will call u again. i just remember when i was waiting for the doctor to look at results it took weeks. kittens has waited about 3 weeks now too. hope u get ur call soon x

star  

sezy any news hun?


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*lins* - The embryologist will call you the day after ec to let you know how the embies are doing. They will usually give you an et time for Day 3 (although sometimes they opt for Day 2 if there aren't many embies) but will call you on the day of et to let you know how they are doing again and to tell you if et will be that day or if it will be moved to Day 5 (blastocyst). The embryologists are much easier to get hold of than the nurses! I've phoned them a couple of times and got straight through to someone.

I hope everyone else is doing okay?

My Day 1 should be around Tuesday next week so am looking forward to getting started! Only problem is that I can't remember what Dr Tozer told me to do!! I think she said to start the steriods on Day 1 and call/email to book a scan for Day 10, but I can't remember when she said to start taking the Aspirin! Does anyone know?? I will try to get through to them today on the phone to check!

Mandy xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hi Mandy,

steriods were day, asprin i take when i start stimming, so not sure for u as ur not stimming. its come around quick for you, but i guess it dont feel it.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Ladies, hope you're all ok today.

I got a call from Barts last week to let them know when my last day 1 was, so I'm now waiting to hear back from then when I can go in for the info day.  Should I chase them?  will it be soon?

Tatti.....x


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Tatti,

I was lucky enough to have my day 1 on the day they called me and I went for the info day the following week.

I suppose it depends how many people they have booked in for the next ones.  I always chase them as I always seem to get forgotten!  Maybe call them and check?


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks Star.  What number would I call....is it 0207 601 7176??


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*jesse4ever* - Thanks. I do remember Dr Tozer saying that I should call on Day 1 to book the scan for Day 10 and they would advise me from there, so perhaps they'll have me start the Aspirin around the time of the scan. Might still try and check, though, just to make sure. But it's impossible to get hold of them at the moment!

*Tatti* - Definitely chase it if you can as they are useless sometimes! But they are really hard to get hold of at the moment cos the email is down so everyone is phoning and you can never get through on the phone!

Mandy xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Tatti,

that is great news u can start soon, when is ur cd1? i would chase them too.

Mandy is there whole  email system down then or just from hotmail?? i emailed them on monday not herd nothing so thought i just carry on as normal? there is a notice up in reception about hotmail.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

All emails are down, so annoying.

My day one was Saturday 5th June so fingers crossed they sort my results out soon and i can go for info day next wed I hope.

Lins
xx


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

I've just tried to call them, but suprisingly can't get through   

My cd1 is around 14th June, would I usually go to the info session near to my day 1?

Lins - we may be going in together   

Tatti......x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

lins u aint had ur info session either, no wonder i aint got a reply yet  now do i try and call or what? maybe i shouldnt start dr untill sunday working on a 28 day cycle grrrrrr typical, never known them too have such a bad problem this time.

hopefully u and tatti get sorted and u might be cycle buddies  

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Keep ringing lady's all emails are down you just have to listern to , thank you for calling all nurses are busy right now but your call is important to us your currently in a cue your number 1 in the cue      get off the phone then


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hello ladies

I'm so sorry I've been out of the loop for a while. Been taking things easy. Working. Resting loads. The usual.

How are you all?  

Lins - keep calling and emailing - eventually you'll get through (be a nuisance I say!).

AFM, nothing new to report here. I'm in the 2nd trimester now. Symptoms have pretty much gone apart from the tiredness which is rubbish.

I'm still looking fat rather than preggy but I'm def in stretchy trousers and granny pants now!        Joys!!!

Love Bellini xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Bellini

I am sur you will look preggers soon my girl then you wont be able to see your feet


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Nice to hear from you again Bellini.   You'll soon look as though you're blooming.  

Hi Kitten,Tatti,Lins,Fara,Suzia,Jools,Sezy,Stephy,Zoie,Mandy,Lisa (Jesse),Lisa 16,Star and anyone else I've missed.  

Nothing to report apart from I still hate football!!   Hey I just realised it's 2 weeks until my fu! Yippee lets hope   it's good news with a start date!

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

you haven't got a ticker Cassie


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

well ladies i went WW last night and I lost 1/2 a pound! woop!  Time of the month so I am hoping that will shoot off at next weeks weighing! I put on 1 and half stone since treatment and really wanna get a stone off before we start again in July! Argh!

DP always laughs at me for saying this but it is "A battle!" lol!

Afternoon lovely ladies  Try to all keep smiling! BB starts tonight and footy Friday! yay!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

whoo hoo thats brillaint, and I love BB


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

star well done hun, 1//2 a pound is beter then nothing. good luck for next week 

i also love BB i will be watching it. and its good they are going to do the king of bb by putting all the old winners back in after 
i have my england flag out still not done the bunting but will do. i have my bets placed.....spain to win.

cassie   2 weeks will come fast, what date?

wonder if anyone will be upthere when i am on the 29th?

i worked my dates out and i have oved today, opk is lighter today and temp took a big drop so i should have af before scan which is good 

belini 12 weeks already that has gone so fast.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

I'm due to go to Bart's on 23rd June at 3pm which will be delayed to about 5pm, well I was waiting that long last time!  I'll no doubt be weighed again!   

Star that's fab keep going.  I know it can be frustrating but keep at it as it'll be worth it in the end!  

Kitten I'm not that compouter litterate I wouldn't know where to start or how to get a ticker!

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

ok hon   

Ok DH has just text Iluv you hon  and he is not one to say it all the time as he thinks it takes the value out of it so I am now suspicas


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

whats he after! lol!

Maybe he just had a moment! Bless! sweet!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Maybe    I say it all the time I see it as you never know if that will be last time you see them which is why I always kiss him and say see you later not ever good bye


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

First thing what has he done wrong to say that to get round you?!   Or what is he about to do that's gonna pee you off?!  or is he just being an old fashioned romantic?!   

That's sweet really.  

I have only seen my DH for 1/2 hour over the last 3 days and wont be seeing him till tomorrow morning.  I may even miss him then as I've got a training course on tomorrow!   I was upset before going to work last night because of this.   

Anyone would think we're newly weds like my older younger brother!   When in fact we've been married for over 9 years!  

Kitten maybe you could teach me step by step how to put a ticker on!  You may be blue in the face through trying to get through to my thick skull and I can't blame my hair colour for that even though it is natural!  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Cassie, a ticker is really easy ust double click an anyones and follow what is there, choose events and it asks u set dates it then gives u a code and u just paste i into ur options.

i dare say u will be weighted as they weight everyone in the fu clinic, so glad i didnt go there i went to the normal place on a tuesday no weighting, or i doubt i woul dbe able to start, i am 2kg over there guide 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

you put that better then me


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

I didnt get weighed on my follow up lucky enough! I am realllllllllly trying now! Mind you alcohol Sat with footy may have an effect! I will have magners light or something


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I did but I said I don't want to no she laughed and said in her chinesee acsent you not heaveyyyyyyyyy


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

I wish I was nice and thin like you!


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Excuse me for being thick where's the options?


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

cassie at the top u see home, help, search profile, click on profile and then go to forum profile, in signiture u paste the link from the ticker page that is all


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

just like that   

I maybe thin up top but I have a fat ****


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Just to let you know that the email was working this morning, I mailed Catherine yesterday and she mailed me back today.  I know that they are REALLY short staffed as was up there yesterday.  Leona is out till 24/06 and Carol is out until 12/06. The only person I see that I recognised there yesterday was Heather, and even then I wasn't seen by her.  All  would say is keep trying. 

Hope everyone is well. 

XxX


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi Laura, i know leona is out as i emailed her as i saw her in clinic last tuesday night, and her message comes back out of the office untill 24th. i emailed francesca but no reply. i guess if nothing is to change they dont reply back. or they are short staffed. glad i am not there for just under 3 weeks.

wsa u not ready at ur scan hun to go back next week

oh what do you ladies do with ur needle box i still have my last one here from last tx lol

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I still have myn as well I shall take it up there next time.


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Thank you all as you can see I've finally managed it after 3 attempts this time it worked!  

Keep phoning ladies you'll get there in the end.  


I still have my box as well I'll probably take it up there when tx starts.

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

ok next question do u just put the needle in there or the everything?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I put everything didnt think really


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

so did u put the little botles syringes and needles?


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

I used to put syringes needles and glass bottles it's all sharps apart from the syringes.  I'd stick to putting the lot in!  

I take it your on the drugs where you have to use the glass snappers then?

I remember when I had to do that for IUI the first time I cut all four fingers on the right hand and had to drive into work a short while later for a staff meeting!  

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

I put the needle and the syringes in but left the little viles out.  I only have one large bottle of buserelin tho so not sure what your are life.

just encase anyone needs it this is Catherine's email address. I know she is receiving and can send as I have mailed her and got a response.  

I had a bit of good news    and a bit of pants news   yesterday, I had my scan and all was good to start the HRT tabs   (I'm having a medicated FET). But we have now been told that we can only have SET, after being told that we were allowed to have DET.  I have been told its down to being funded by South east England and it being our first go and because I'm under 37.  I understand all that but if thats the case why the hell was I told that we could have DET in the first place. This isn't the first time we have been told something by one nurse and then something totally different by someone else. it just feels like everytime we get over one hurdle another one is put in our way. I'm just waiting for a mail back from Catherin to confirm what the hell is going on   .

XxX


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

I'm having a thick moment again what is DET and SET?

Sorry I can't be of any help to you.   Please keep positive thinking.       

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Your not having a think moment, I should have put it properly.  SET is single Embryo transfer, and DET is double Embryo Transfer.

Just listening is being of help to me, I'm just so fed up, I really am trying to keep up the Positive thinking but just feel really down with it.  The nurse told us that we would have DET as there wasn't much point in doing it as a SET, as its a frozen cycle there is such a low chance of it working like that. Now I just feel that we are going to go through transfer for nothing as there is hardly any chance of it working.  

XxX


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Please keep thinking positively.    

I have heard lots of ladies being successful with FET.    

I hope   this has given you some much needed hope.   
I wish you all the luck in the world.       

Never mind sounding off that's what we're here for.  

I have never got as far as FET My next cycle is going to be my 3rd fresh go and hopefully   we'll get some frosties with that.

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

I asked on my last go if i could have 2 blastos back and i was told they will only put one back no matter of my age. but i can have 2 3 days embies back, had 3 on all goes.

i will take my last pot back to barts then, it has the little menopur viles needles and syringes in it. i have my needle bag but no little pastic bottle opener in it so maybe they give that when u start on the menopur as i also need 2m syringes and the big pink needles.

laura lots of ladies have 1 fet back and it still works so dont give up hope, but i am sure u will have 2 back, maybe only 1 if it was a fresh cycle.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

laura whats Catherines email?

Evening all


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

here you go kitten: [email protected]


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Kitten,

its [email protected]

XxX


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you lady's are we watchin Launch BB tonight


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Yup indeedy! Just waiting for it to come on! woop!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

exciting isn't it lol I am making a point off watching this one as its the last.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Good girl! Lets see how many weirdos there are this time!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

you have to be a friken werido to go on it lol I applyed


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm really excitied about it!!! Sad really!!!! 

XxX


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

lol so far all weirdos lol what a mised bunch lol


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

they are all strange ones this year!!! No one looks normal!!!  

XxX


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Poor guy in the mole suit!

The rest are all lookalikes surely!


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

That's what I thought!  

I think they're all very weird!  

Will they be bright enough to work out that he is a mole?!  

It may just go over their heads!  

For someone who doesn't watch BB I've done a very good job so far!   I thought  the Mr T lookalike should have been voted in!  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Yeh he kept catching my eye!

Tomorrows should be better we can see what they have all been getting upto!


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Rachael needs to go already, she is up her own butt!!!! 

XxX


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Laura I have to agree with that!   

Maybe I'll watch tomorrow we'll see!  

I'm off to bed now as I've got an early start tomorrow all in the aid of work eh?!  

Night all.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

well i think because he has mole written on him they dont think he is an actual mole they are all thick and up there asses.
it will get borning from now on lol

night cassie sweet dreams.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thats because they are all Vain    to engadge brain.

Morning all


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

morning kitten and everyone else of course.

fingers crossed u hear soon kitten at least u no where ur going and whats happening 

how r u star, steph, mandy, lins, tatti??

sezy hun we not heard from u hop its good news 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

Morning All

Just had my brazil nuts !!   
Tatti - Have you heard anything yet?  Be good if we are together we can support each other, when was your Day 1?

I've just phoned AGAIN, doc now has blood results, got to phone back tomorrow to see if they've looked at them or Monday, Doc will make a decision by Monday as to whether I can start... I'm sorry do they have any idea of the emotional rollercoster we are on! And the stress that is caused by all the waiting.

Rant over.

Hope everyone is ok

Lins
xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

lins the doctor had my results fro 3 weeks  i dont think they know what its like  i was told i would know monday, come monday nothing, tried againfriday and nothing and that is how it went on i ended up making a complaint and it then got sorted out 2 days later. hope u find out tomorrow or monday as the waiting is not good.
lisa
xxx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

Morning ladies.

I couldn't get through to Barts on the phone yesterday so I sent an email. I emailed Mandy Tozer directly but CC'd the Fertility Nurses email and Debbie Wall. My emailed went through to Mandy and Debbie but the one to the Fertility Nurses bounced back. So it seems to just be that email which isn't working.

I got a pretty quick reply from Mandy Tozer which was reassuring. She said that I should start the steriods on Day 1 and then start the aspirin the day after my LH surge.

I hope everyone else is well?

Mandy xxx


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Lisa - Hi hon    - I've been quiet cos not much to post really!  I can't remember what my last post was!!!

Anyway, the update is:  I tested 5 days early and got BFP; I tested 3 days early on Monday and got Pregnant 2-3 on digi test.  Today is OTD and tested BFP on all three tests (yes, I did three to be sure!) Good strong lines on the Clearblue Barts give you and on the FR test and Pregnant 2-3 on the digi.....so I guess I'm PG!  Got my scan on the 24th June at 9.40am - I'm just praying that everything is OK this time!

Hope everyone is OK - Its so hard to keep up with all the banter on here!

Love

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Mandy glad u finally got through, how much steriods u on seams like so many of us will be on it, just hope it goes the trick.

lisa
xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

sezy eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek congratultions hun, great news  hope all goes well with the scan, bring on the twins   do u know how much longer u will take the steripods for??

lisa
xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

congrats sezy    xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Congrats Sezy


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Congratulations Sezy   

AFM  I'm still waiting to hear from Barts re. info session.  I tried to call yesterday but couldn't get through, so I'll try again after lunch.......


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

Sezy 

COngratulations
xxx


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you all so much ladies xxxxxx

Lisa, I think Francesca said that Ms Tozer was going to keep me on the dexamethasone for the first 6 weeks, but I know that you have to come off them gradually, so not sure how we're gong to taper off yet.  I'm on a low dose - the tabs are 500 micrograms and I'm on 2 a day - so thats 1 mg a day.  My accupuncturist says its low, but should be enough to make  difference...so fingers crossed that it works out this time - and for all of you who are on steroid this time: I hope it swings things in our favour!

xxxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

sezy ur on pills? i have  aliquid i think i have to take 1/2 of a 5 mil spoon, i know Miss tozer said soemthing about 12 weeks for me but i might have got it wrong. i think i have totake the crion untill 24 weeks and asprin all the way through. i will ask when i ahve to start taking it, hopefully from the 29th if baseline goes well.

tatti hope u get through

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

congrats Sezy

anyone have the fax number they said they don't have my results Isaid yes you have I emailed them on the 24th.


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten even once u have faxed it phone to make sure they have recieved the fax as i send one evening they didnt get it, faxed the following day and they got it.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you just done it will it go straight to the nurses


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Sezy

 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

ARRRRRRRRR Why arn't they got back to me    getting anoyed now


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what Mandy Tozers Email address is please?? Ive not heard anything back and time is ticking on! Every day thats passing the more worked up i'm getting which isn't good at all!

XxX


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi ladies

I haven't really posted as nothing happening for me at moment. Me and my bright ideas asking for miscarriage tests has left me in limbo as the genetical testing had to go to Great Ormond Street and their turn around is 6-8 weeks!!! Still, will be worth the wait if it saves the heartbreak of a 3rd miscarriage. Am now hoping to start July, which is just as well seeing as no-one can get in touch with Barts!!

Kitten - wished you H.Birthday via ******** - hope you got it and had agood time?

Hi to Star, Stephy, Mandy, Lisa (Jesse) and all the other oldies I have missed!!

Congratulations to Stephy and Sezy & anyone else I have overlooked. I have been keeping up with all the posts but just been abit fed up waiting and having nothing to write bout!!!

On the plus side, I have lost ovr 1.5 stone since miscarriage last year and am on target for my 2 stone loss by the end of July - will probably put a **** load back on with medication then!!!

Hope you are all well and summer soon arrives!

Lisa
xxxxxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't ually use the word poop - that was discreetly replaced for me by FF!!
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I was wondering what her email was to as they DIDN'T get back to me now I am in a perlite word pooped


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Laura they took take about 3 to 4 weeks to revew things hun, relax but change the nurses. i would personally say u will get started next month.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Lisa,

I'm already started, mine is about my FET which is due to take place on 22nd/24th of this mth. Time is getting to be against me which is why I need some answers now. My nurse that I normally speak with is not in the office, Catherine is meant to be looking into something and letting me know but Ive not heard anything from her so I need to go to Ms Tozer, (Catherine was going to talk to her about it and then get back to me) rather than wait around I'd prefer to go straight to the horses mouth. 

Thanks for the reassurance though.

XxX


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Sezy* - Congratulations!! I'm so happy for you. I will be praying that this is a sticky one for you and that you have a happy and healthy 8 months ahead.

*jesse4ever* - I'm going to be on 1mg of Dexamethasone daily. I just hope it helps! I'm also going to be taking 75mg of aspirin and 2 doses of Crinone gel. I think the Dexamethasone comes in different forms. I've got 2mg tablets and a pill cutter to take half a tablet each day. I think Dr Tozer said it would be for the first 10 weeks and then wean off them. Not sure how long for the aspirin and gel.

*Laura200012001* - Mandy Tozer's email is [email protected] but she does tend to pass the buck sometimes with her emails by forwarding them to one of the nurses. I don't usually get a direct reply from her (apart from when Barts messed up and she was applying to the HFEA for us for a change in their licence - long story!) but when we met with her recently, she said she was going to deal with our case herself this time (I think she's keen to get a result - more for their statistics than anything but I'm not complaining!) so told me to always email her direct and when I did this week she replied straight away! But if she doesn't reply to you within a day I would assume she has forwarded it on to a nurse instead - but keep pestering!! It's better that they get fed up with you cos at least then they might actually do something!

Mandy xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

laura i am sorry i got u mixed up with lins lol

i emailed miss tozer and didnt get a reply, i would keeo hounding them or even go to barts that way they cant fob u off.

amanda that is really strange why both u and sezy have pill form and i have liquid, i think i would prefer pill too. 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies   

I have nowt to say so    and positive     thinking to all.  

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Lisa - Thats not a problem, its hard to keep check on everyone on here!    I will keep hounding don't worry.  I don't want to cause the nurse any trouble but I will have to make a complaint if this is not sorted   .  Its causing so much upset and distress to me and DH. I know its not as bad as some of the things that you girls have been through, but its significant to us.  This whole process is stressful enough as it is, let alone being told conflicting info everytime you go to clinic.  

Mandy - Sounds like you have had your share of problems too.  Don't mind me asking but it sounds pretty serious. 

Cassie - Hi!! big           back.

Lisa - Poop!!!! Thats really made me and DH laugh! he keeps texting me now and trying to include the word poop in each txt!!

Kitten - Its not just you, they are ignoring me too!

Sezy - Congratulations!!!! I'm so so pleased for you!!!

Can anyone tell me how high up Debbie is? Is she the same level as catherine or Leona? 

XxX


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi 

Laura you made me laugh and all of you with talk of poop!  If you cleared it up for a living it would give you a new look on malteasers! I mean that from an elderly care point of view not young people point of view! 

That is why we call our selves [email protected]?% shovellers! 

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

lisa16 sorry i missed ur post. glad they are going to do lots of tests and i am sure u will be hapier once they are done. ad starting july, there are a few starting then, so u wont be  on ur own  well done with the weight loss. 1.5 stone is really good.

laura,lin, tatti and kitten i hope u all get answers today.

AFM well first jab is out of the way 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning all

Well Still no phone call so if AF holds off till tomorrow then I will get the blood test done monday no matter what then that way I have there   

Everyone ok


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten if i was u i would go to barts to get it done, that way no excuses.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't have money to travel up there till pay day


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2010)

Morning all

No call yet so I'm trying guess what I'm 2nd in the queue always 2nd.

Pick up the phone ...................................................................


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

grrrrrr one bad thing with barts is there comunication outside tx 

hope u ladies get sorted

lisa
xx


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

I've just had a call from barts....yipee!!!  I'm booked in for the info session on Weds 23rd June.  However, my darling DH now has the raving hump coz that's the day of an England match!!!    

Dont get me started on the expletives that I said to him about priorities etc etc...... Men!!

Anyhow....to try and calm him down, does anyone know what sort of time these info sessions are please?  morning or afternoon?  and how long you're there for?

Tatti......x


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Laura200012001* - Don't worry about causing trouble - I think they're used to it! They are seriously useless outside of treatment, but are really good once you get started. We had our first appointment with Mandy Tozer in October 2008. It then took until April 2009 to get through all the paperwork etc. We were about to start treatment when Barts realised they'd forgotten to freeze the sperm! Because it's surrogacy, they usually insist on a 6-month quarantine for the sperm, but had forgotten to do it. We were really annoyed so Mandy Tozer agreed to apply to the HFEA for an exception. That still took a while and we finally got to our first transfer in August 2009, almost a year after getting started! I've since discovered that this is quite normal for Barts, especially in cases which aren't straight-forward. Mandy Tozer is fantastic but I guess she's pretty busy. We've only met with her 3 times, but she's always very reassuring and helpful. Debbie Wall is a Senior Sister. I'm not sure how she ranks in comparison to the others you mentioned as we've only dealt with her. I think because she knows our situation, she prefers to see us every time. The only other nurse we've seen is Francesca and that was only because Debbie was on holiday.

Hope everyone else is well today? I'm just waiting for af now. Should be due around Tuesday of next week.

Mandy xxx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Tatti *- That's fab!! Sorry, I don't know much about the info sessions as we didn't have to attend one, but I hope it goes well. How exciting!

Mandy xxx


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Tatti - from what I remember, the info session started in the morning and finished by early afternoon: its quicker if you get down to the pharmacy quickly to get your meds as you can then get back up to see the nurse more quickly!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I got though and gess what they still didn't pass on my notes    I said but I need to no what to do she said when did you come in for FU i SAID 12TH she said well you will be put on wait ing list for 4-5 months I said no I am NOT I was told I would be starting June July    she said oh ok I will put I reminder on your notes.


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Kitten - AARRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I feel your pain......x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I have emailed a moaning letter to mandy Tozer hope she gets it sorted.


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Kitten 80* - OMG! How annoying! I hope you get some answers from Mandy Tozer.

Mandy xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks hon do you think she will get back to me I f I new her phone number I would ring up   , get bored of being No 2 in the que


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Tattie, my info session started 9.45 i u walk down to somewhere else and the sessions starts around 10, lasts about 1 hour 30 mins. u listen to a load of rubish, get to ask questions etc, u get ur info ack with ur start day and ur schedual in there so depends when day 21 is is when u start. u then leave to go to pharmacy where u say ur name, all drugs are ready but can still have a little wait. then back to the 2nd floor for needle teach and collect needles and talk anything over that has nt been covered. i left at 2.30

kitten what planet are they on. so what is happening now

mandy hopefully af comes on time 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am waiting for a phone call again the receptionist said they would call me but she lies


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies   

Kitten I hope   you get some answers.   It'll be nice to know how you get on.  

Tatti I'm up there on the 23rd for my follow up so I may see you in pharmacy if we're given new protocol.   Depending on all the waiting time is if you see us or not!  You'll probably be long gone by the time we're finished!  

Good luck to all the ladies who are on TX or about to start TX.       

At the moment I have concerns as I have been spotting on and off since last week and am not due AF until 16th.  Has anyone any ideas?

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

could be early hon


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Do you think that may mean I can start tx earlier? 

Have you got any answers yet?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't no about that hon

No I have no answers yet and I am fed up now really    I emailed Amanda this morning and nothing and I have complaind to her this afternoon and nothing not even a phone call


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Don't forget they usually phone up later rather than early as they're busy.   I'm sure you'll hear soon.  If you don't hear soon I'd be a bloody nuisance!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I intend to be a pain in the ****


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten what a mess this is turning out to be. when i emailed miss tozer i never once for a reply back  so i hope u do she is lovley but still didnt get a reply. what about emailing kym and comlaining

Cassie sometimes u can spot for a while before af is due hopefully it sorts itself out.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I just emaild Catherine as well whats Kyms?


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Kitten I can't help out with email addresses apart from Francesca's.  

Lisa (Jesse) Well done for starting your jabs.  Just think it's one less to do!   

I don't understand why my system is playing up now as it went back to normal once I had my AF after the m/c!  I'm still hoping   like many of us ladies to get a natural BFP but after the years it's a long shot but there's still no harm in wishful thinking is there?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Well catherines email failed so I don't no


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten its [email protected] or u can also do [email protected]

i think i have them all lol

cassie yeah 1 down, i dont mind doing the jabs but want the 29th now to be here lol


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

thank you


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

just hope u get a reply soon, be nice for someone else to start with me


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Kitten goodluck    with your emailing.  

Lisa (Jesse) The 29th will be here before you know it!   Let me get to my FU first though!!  

Lets keep positive ladies.             

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

me as well hon


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

cassie i have lots of PMA i have only just started jabbing and i need my body to respond and af to come so i am not in too much for a hurry 

12 dys time hope u can start  straight away, when did u last have bloods done with barts?


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

My bloods were done in may.  That's when Francesca told me to go up and have them done and then they should have the results back for my FU.


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

cassie that is good at least u wont need to do them again


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Hopefully I wont!  That's why I went and had them done at Bart's instead of at Basildon otherwise I know they'll probably not bother sending them on time or lose them!  

Keep the PMA up as it'll stand to make things work more.


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello Girlie's!

*Kitten* - thats awful! I can't believe they are messing you around so much! Catherine is really good though so if you eventually get through then ask to speak with her.

*Mandy* - I can't believe you had all that trouble, I should think Mandy is looking after you directly, your right she is nice, She done one of my scans once. There was certainly no messing with her.

*Cassie* - I had my bloods done at Bart's and then called them two days later, I was really lucky that Agatha was doing the chasing for me and I got my info session the week after. Keep on their case and be a real pain in the **** !!!!

*Lisa* - Well done on the first Jab! Your on your way now!!! Lots of    and  comming your way!

*AFM* - Well I got fed up with waiting  , so I mailed Catherine again(It went through fine kitten ). She has been in a meeting all day today so didn't ring me till late. She has spoken with Mandy Tozer and the out come for us is that the information we were told about being able to have two embies back was "a human error" and "although they would love to be able to put two back, they couldn't possibly, as it will be against the contract".  So thats it for us, only one little frostie to be put back  . We have been told that we are a pretty rare case as we have eight frozen embies so they can't give us any stats as they have never done a frozen transfer when they are going to defrost all 8. Just been told to stay positive  and to relax. So I think I will be investing in some lovely reflexology, and lots of warm bubble baths. Does anyone have any ideas how I can help my womb lining thicken? I'm drinking loads of water and milk. What is the pinapple juice rule again? Pure or concentrate?? Forcing the Brazil nuts down although I'm not a big fan of them. An ideas would be greatly received!

XxX


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Thankfully I don't have to go through info session as I went through that 2 years ago!  I'm looking forward to my FU but am also nervous about what they're going to say although I feel quite positive!     

Laura I hope   all the dietry tricks help and PMA is a very big help!   

I think you can have any sort of pineapple juice.  Don't forget to cut out aspartame and caffeine or reduce the intake.  

Good luck to you.       

Kitten any news yet?  

Ladies I think AF has decided to show up early by four days if you count tomorrow as the first day! Bloody typical It would start to mess me about just before my FU!  I hope   this doesn't delay TX.  

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

whats her email again I might of done it wrong


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Laura it needs to be fresh pineapple, concentrate does not contain the the bromelain that is good for you.  I could only get hold of one pineaplle juice that was from fresh, if not eat 'fresh' pineapple.  I used to munch lots before I got pregnant.


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Laura200012001* - What a shame :-( Why do they have to defrost all 8 embies? Couldn't they just defrost half and leave the rest just in case?

Mandy xxx


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Star888 - Really? I was told to stay away from real pinapple and just to drink the juice, but can't remember if it was fresh or concentrate that I needed. To Ive been drinking Pure not from concerntrate.

Kitten - her mail address is:  [email protected]        thats the one ive been using and it goes through fine.

Cassie - what is aspartame? I have stopped Caffiene althogether, I find it easier to do that. I have decaf tea bags and decaf coffee although ive only had one cup of each in the last 15 days.

XxX


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Juice yes sorry, has to be fresh 'not from concentrate' so you are spot on there


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Mandy- They say it will give us the best chance with a frozen cycle, and if we defrost all 8 then they will try to get them to blasts for us.  So thats the reason behind it.  Not only that, Hopefully it won't come to it but if 'm getting really excited now, although i'm pretty nervous about transfer. Like I said any recommendations will be greatly received!!!

XxX


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Transfer is fine Hun, very emotional of course but it doesn't hurt or anything. 

For me the ec was quite bad so et was nothing at all!  you will be fine! When you looking at having et Hun? X


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

its meant to be the week of 21st, depending on how my womb lining reacts to the HRT tablets.  I had a pretty rough time with EC too. I ended up with a nasty case of OHSS and felt really awful, was in hospital for just over a week.  So I know ET will be a walk in the park compared, I just feel really nervous about it.  I think its the fact that I will know that i'll actually be PUPO!!!

XxX


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Ladies,

Laura glad things are finally moving for you  21st will be here soon.   u get some nice blasto's only thing i have heard to thicken the lining is brazil nuts.

star i was told to avoid fresh pinapple as ppl take that to start labour off, so it has to be fresh juice in the fridge not from consentrate 

kitten   hope u get an answer soon.

lins any news yet

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

mornning Peeps

AF arrived today so might go up there monday to have blood test anyway.

How are you all


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Kitten, i think that is best as they cant muck u about then as they will et the results straight away


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am well fed up today I no its AF thats causing it. I had a reading done last night apparently I will have a girl    not a boy as I thought and my appointment will be sooner then I think.


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten have u tried contact barts today? maybe its twins now?


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies   

Laura aspartame is a sweetener found in lots of drinks.  Sainsbury's and asda do their own variety of drinks including fizz that doesn't include it or caffeine.  You have to read labels and I've found it in drinks that I didn't realise it was in!  The proper brands all have it in!

Kitten your and my cycles are exactly the same time at mo and that was because my cycle started early!  I wish AF didn't mess us all around like it does!   

Lisa how's jabs going?  

Hello and   to everyone that I've mentioned and of course not mentioned.  

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Cassie,

jabbing is going find, 2 done now, feels like af already but that is impossible as only 3dpo but starting to feel crampy, maybe i will be like it all week lol.

fingers crossed both u and kitten will be cycle buddies if ur cycles are the same, have EC together 

how is everyone else doing

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Are they open today


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

good luck withur bloods tomorrow kitten hopefully come tuesday u will know what needs to be done.

hugs to everyone   

lisa
xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I couldn't go    oh well hopefully I wont need to have them    it was only 1 doc said I have already had that one done anyway.


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Kitten have u tried calling barts today and get it chased again? so hope u get some answers soon.
xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey girlys how r u all?
im sorry i have not really been on much but there has been nufin happenin really im just waitin for my 1st antinatel app which is on thursday which is gonna b paperwork and bloods and stuff i think    
to b honest im not feelin very positive as i dont feel very pg, i really want another scan bt scared at the same time i just wat everything to b ok and muffin to bgrowin nice and strong soi fink i need some


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Stephy   

Jess I will try at lunch if I time it right I get though quick    I have just had a nuff


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

stephy          everything wil be fine, some people dont even know they are pg untill 16 weeks, so i am sure all is ok.

kitten, i would feel the same but get     u can do it  and   dont let me delay any longer  have u tried emailing again today?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Iwill try


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

be nice if u can start this month, but they will say not enough notice now, so wil be next cycle. thats barts down to a tea


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I think I need a Hug from DH I am having a major    , You see I have 2 friends 1 of which only phones me when she wants something , yer I no not a real friend but I am soft and 2nd she is wild    but lovely and the first 1 has never liked the 2nd untill she found out we hang out a lot and don't like it, well if she bothered to ring me anyway she has now decided to get pally pally with her and invite her round, now if you think I am being silly tell me but it has really upset me because its the 1 thing I can't do I have no kids so I can not go out and take my child round so they can all play and I can't help think that friend no:1 has done it to spite me.

Sorry for me post

Oh and couldn't get though to bart's


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Nurse has finally got my notes and calling me back in a while.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

kitten hun     i hope u get a nice big snuggle from ur dh later xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Stephy

Nurse phoned and said that she has passed on my notes to doc and he will phone back this week to tell me whats going on


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies   

I'm finally up and about until I have to go to work that is!  

Lets have some positive thinking.          

and hugs.          for everyone.

I'm over the moon as I've now gone just below 11 stone! It's took me ages and it's a shame it hadn't come off in time for the wedding!  

Kitten lets hope   you hear soon.  

 to everybody too!

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Cassie thats good honey   , it always makes you feel better.


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

I'm glad you've heard Kitten.  Lets hope    they don't keep you waiting much longer.  

It does feel good to have lost a bit more weight although I'm not dieting as such just reducing my food intake!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't really eat alot I still have to exersize to keep myself thin.


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

You're lovely the way you are and don't need to lose any more weight.   I forgot to say I do use the wii fit as well and just dance!

Can you imagine me doing just dance it's so funny!   I can't dance so doing it is a big laugh although I don't feel so daft when others in the family do it as well.  

Kitten I was reading the other messages earlier and no I don't think it's you I just think people are sometimes a little in sensitive to our special situations.   I've often felt the same at parties.  I know how left out you feel especially with the amount of family gatherings I go to.  Everyone has children apart from me and those who haven't thought about it yet.  These are the times I really feel that I'm missing out.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

My eyes are well sore lo I sobbed my heart out , its horrible isn't it.


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten   and no ur not being silly. i am so glad barts got back to you and hopefully uw ill have a proper answer soon.

hello cassie only       here  how r u hun?

hi stephy hopefully ur ok now  

love and hugs to everyone else 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Lisa (Jesse) I was saying I'm over the moon as I've now gone below 11 stone!   I'm fine thanks feeling very positive today.    

Are you OK? How's the jabs going?  

Kitten I've had many tears  over the feeling, I hope that makes you feel better and that you're not the only one.  Just say and when I can we'll meet up again and have a good chinwag.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

cassie sorry hun, congratulations on the weight loss, that is gret and all just before u start tx  not long now untill ur appoitment, 9 days didnt seam that long it was 2 weeks lol.  

jabs going fine, just wished i didnt get consipated with these pregnace vits. wil be nice when af comes as i know i awill be ready for baseline 

kitten   u will have ur baby soon and then u can show him/her off and invite ppl round, but only difference u will enjoy it more because u have waited so long for it.

lisa16 any start date yet

marygood luck next week for scan.

hugs stephy, belini and sezy

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Lisa (Jesse)  You're right it has gone quite quick!  At least I know that when they weigh me next week that they can't moan at me so much!   If they do moan I'll just tell them that it's difficult to lose weight as it is but after the m/c it's took longer for the motivation!  

I'm sure your AF will come, although saying that last TX I had my AF didn't come until after my first scan and I had to have bloods done and was allowed to start second lot of jabs as blood results were good. So I'm sure all things will go well for you.       

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*stephyandmatt* - I'm sure everything is fine. It won't be long before you have a little bump to reassure you 

*Kitten 80* - I hope you get some good news from Barts soon!! *hugs*

*Cassie 76* - Well done! I keep fit using the Wii, too! I have Wii Fit Plus, Just Dance and my favourite is Your Shape. I have a love/hate relationship with that game!! But it works.

*AFM:* I'm just waiting for af now. Should be due tomorrow. I really hope it comes on time - have had all the right feeling so *fingers crossed*. Then et should be in just over 2 weeks! So exciting!

Mandy xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Mandy I know that feeling with the wii fit board! It has a habit of telling you off!  

I hope   your AF does turn up on time and then you'll be on your way.   I'm sure you'll get the right result this time.       

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Cassie,, i am not too worried about af just yet as according to FF i am only 5dpo so still have another 9 days yet unless the burserlin makes it come early which i very much doubt lol its a good feeling when u know ur under there offical weight limt, i suffer with weigt problems, always have and guess always will. but did lose enough for barts, had no choice or queens wouldnt refer me.
u still might not get weighted. the weekend will be here before we know it and then ur appointment is next week 

mandy fingers crossed af comes tomorrow so u can get started again, u will be pupo before u know it. do u have to have a scan if so is it booked already

lisa
xxx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*jesse4ever* - I'll have a scan on Day 10, but Mandy Tozer said to email her on Day 1 and she will book it in for me.

Mandy xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps

I must say I am feeling better then yesterday spoke to my friend ( a real Friend) and she cheered me up reasured me that she only went over to take her son to play with my other friends boy    and she done my nails for me.


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Morning Ladies   

Kitten I'm glad all is OK I think you must have had a blue  day yesterday which hopefully   will get fewer.  

That was nice of your friend to do your nails.   

I'm still feeling positive today too!    

Will be off to bed in a mo.  So will speak later.  

Hi to everyone and hope   you're all well and being positive.   

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

we have to be    otherwise whats the point


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi mandy, I am in the same boat as you, but do you know why you didnt have to have a blood test on day 21 or did you?

If I didnt have to have one I could have been having ET this week. :-(  I have blood test next Wed.

Star x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Ladies.

Cassie i am        i am going to try and stay that way, barts will make me otherwise but what will be will be 

Kitten glad ur feeling better today, what is not helping is barts, but hopefully that wll change and u will be   again soon. hope they get back to yor very soon.

star  i think barts do things so different, maybe mandy bad a blood test done. seams silly to make u have a day 21 really, as next month might be different. i dare say they will give u opk to use 

 to mandy, steph, belini, sezt,y tatti linz, laura, and to anyone i forgotten.

lisa
xxx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*star888* - I'm not sure why they didn't request Day 21 bloods. We had our follow-up with Amanda Tozer when I was on Day 11 and she took a LOT of blood then (about 10 viles!) but I think they were all for the miscarriage testing. Then she gave me my prescription and told me to start the steriods on Day 1 and email her to book Day 10 scan. Really sorry you've had to wait :-( I think their procedures change dramatically depending on the patient and no two patients seem to be doing the exact same thing! Barts are a law unto themselves.

Mandy xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh I see.  I may pay to see Mandy if this cycle fails. Also trying to see if maybe I can get IVF on my private medical cover? Does anyone know if you can do this?


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*star888* - It definitely speeds things up a bit if you pay to see Mandy Tozer. Both times we've seen her, she's got us started straight away on our next cycle. My friend (the intended mum) is an NHS patient and is entitled to funding for her egg collections and embryo storage, but I am a private patient and the transfer of embryos into me is paid for by my friends. I'm not sure if private medical cover would pay for IVF - definitely worth checking.

I really hope you are able to get started in July. The best part is that FET is so much quicker than a fresh transfer!

Mandy xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey girlys well i have a scan booked for thursday at the epu as im just goin potty so at least i will know and put my mind at rest, i no im stupid    but ijust need to b sure. then after the scan i have my 1st antenatal bookin clinic its all quite scary really.

i hope u all are ok and get ur answers soon s that u can start    xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thats good stephy   , how are you feeling


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies   

Well I finally made it out of the sack!  

Steph I'm sure all will be ok at your scan.      

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*stephyandmatt* - You're not being stupid at all. It's only natural to worry. I know that if we get pregnant again, I'm going to wish I could hire a scanning machine and scan myself every day! *lol* I really hope it goes well for you (I'm sure it will).

Mandy xxx


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi to everyone,

*kitten* - have you heard anything from them yet??

*Stephy* - your not being silly, I know I will be exactly the same if it were me. Its such a struggle to get that far and it does make you nervous. Have you thought about getting a dopler? I think you can use them from 10 weeks may be worth thinking about to put your mind at rest between scans.

*Mandy* - Mandy Tozer is fantastic, she done one of my scans once, there was no messing around, in out and sorted within a few mins! Great!!!!
*
Cassie* - How many more nights at work do you have

*Star888* - How are you?? not sure wabout the private med cover, I wouldn't think so but I guess it depends on your policy really.

*Lisa* - How are you? How are the jabs going for you?

*AFM*, Scan tomorrow at 10am to measure the womb lining. Hopfully it will be over 8mm and I will be able to find out when transfer will be!!! Just think this time next week I could be PUPO!!!!!! I'm really excited and really nervous that my little frostie embies will get through the thawing!!!

Is anyone up barts tomorrow

XxX


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey thanks guys even tho i do feel stupid   

anyways yer i fink i will b investin in one of the dopler things lol, and mandy i had thought about gettin a scaner but i wouldnt have a clue ho to use it and there real expensive  as i ave checked lol (not made at all am i)

anyways im glad u guys all seem really well and good xx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Laura last night was my last shift for 3 days.  

I'm sure all will be OK with your scan and wish you luck. Keep positive as it will help. I'm hoping   the thawing process proves successful and that you have good embies to put back.     
I think you should look forward to being PUPO!   

Steph you're not stupid it's a precious time for you and the anxious moments will hopefully be relieved with your scan on Thursday.     
I also wish everybody else luck  and   for their upcoming TX with positive results.     

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Ladies,

steph good luck on thursday, them doplers are good i got one  not sure if i will want to use it i get a bfp again, i will be a  regular visitor at the epu.

laura good  luck tomorrow hope ervything is ok, and them little ones will be fine to go back 

star paying £105 to see mandy tozer is well worth every penny i would pay it again without even thinking about it. she did my sis on tuesday last week, just hope iw ont be charged for that, no one said i will but no one has said i wont.

Cassie woo hoo 3 days off  anything planned.

hugs kitten, sezy, lins, tatti  or anyone else i forgot

AFM i went to the home coming march of the royal anglians today in Barking, it was such a shame to see the extreme muslim group there, its not our boys fault they are in afgan, they only go to where they are told. nice turn out tho 

lisa
xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

i dont know how true this is but barts have done away with there waiting list?


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

what does that mean? x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

well someone who had there first apointment will start tx as soon as there bloods are done.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

How do they fit everyone in with no list? I don't understand so are none of us on a list?


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

I'll ask them tomorrow as i'm up there. Thats mad if thats the case! I don't understand how they will get to see everyone.  Where did you hear that Lisa?

XxX


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

Are they self-funding? Cos we were self-funded for our first cycle & didn't have to wait on a waiting list (although it still took several months as there was a lot of paperwork & we had to have counselling). But as soon as we'd jumped through all the hoops, we went straight into our first cycle with no mention of waiting lists. I assumed it was because we were self-funded?

Mandy xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

erm on bw someone there told mse i think she is at barts and said no more waiting lists let me see if i can find the message again.

Well I finally got through to speak to someone at Barts - still a little  confused though.  She told me that they are abolishing the waiting list  and won't be having one anymore (didn't say how that's gonna work!) so  the reason why I wasn't put on the waiting list is because I don't have  to go on one.

so ye laura ask and get this confrimed  mind u dont matter o me no more as this is my last cycle.


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Mandy sory no they are NHS


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps

Jess does that mean I will be starting soon do you think as doc has my notes?   

Hi Stephy 

Hi Cassie have a nice 3 days off

Laura not as yet but hope to here soon   

Hi Mandy


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

New Home this way >>> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=239397.new#new


----------

